# News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes



## System (19. Dezember 2007)

*News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,625606


----------



## DarthSimon (19. Dezember 2007)

wir sind doch schon europas führendes land in sachen medienschutz. wenn die  so weitermachn dürfen wir erwachsene auch bald nichts mehr spielen.


----------



## defragg (19. Dezember 2007)

Erscheinen halt noch weniger Titel ungekürzt in Deutschland. Mir egal, ich importier eh. Aber für den MArkt hier isses schon bitter.

Den Vergleich der gröseren Alterskennzeichnungen mit den Warnhinweisen auf Tabakprodukten finde ich übrigens eher lächerlich, denn wir wissen ja alle, wie sehr diese Aufdrucke in die Psyche der Raucher vordringen...


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

Mich kotzt Deutschland dermaßen an! Ich frage mich, warum ich hier arbeite und Steuern zahle!

In der letzten Zeit werden ständig Verbote, Überwachungsmaßnahmen und ähnliches durchgeboxt!

Dieses Land mit seiner beschissenen Politik ist für mich langsam gestorben...

Oh je, jetzt habe ich vielleicht den Verfassungsschutz hellhörig gemacht - ob morgen jemand vor meiner Türe steht?


----------



## Hawkeye99 (19. Dezember 2007)

@satchmo
Dann wandere halt aus. 
Dann wirst vielleicht auch du merken wie gut es uns hier in Deutschland geht.
Oder meinst du denn wirklich dass es in anderen Ländern besser ist?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Naja, ich importier sowieso alles aus Östereeich oder spiel gleich das Englische Original. Mir tuts nur für den Einzelhandel hier leid. Hauptsache mann wird nich wie Becksau vorgestellt hat auf eine Stufe mit Kinderschändern oder schlimmeren gestellt.


----------



## hamburgcity (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

lol! dito satchmo!!


----------



## KrischanLP (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Was ist es denn nun ? Eine Indizierung oder ein Verbot ?
Letzteres würde auch den Besitz bestrafen! (Selbst bei > 18 jährigen)
Heise schreibt "Verbot":
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100824


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				defragg am 19.12.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Vergleich der gröseren Alterskennzeichnungen mit den Warnhinweisen auf Tabakprodukten finde ich übrigens eher lächerlich, denn wir wissen ja alle, wie sehr diese Aufdrucke in die Psyche der Raucher vordringen...



hat glaub ich weniger was mit der psyche der konsumenten zu tun. in dieser beziehung hinkt der vergleich tatsächlich.



			
				satchmo schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kotzt Deutschland dermaßen an! Ich frage mich, warum ich hier arbeite und Steuern zahle!



zwingt dich doch niemand...


----------



## ultio (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Dumme Spackos, die haben doch noch nie ein Spiel gespielt und haben keinen Dunst wie das überhaupt ist, die wollen Erwachsenden (!) vorschreiben, was sie sehen dürfen, am besten direkt schnell andere Leute wählen!


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Grundlegen finde ich die Änderungen gut. Wenn mehr Spiele indiziert werden, heißt es ja nich, dass man sie als Erwachsener nicht besitzen darf. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, wer kontrolliert denn nun die ganzen neuen Vorschriften?


----------



## Chaosbreaker (19. Dezember 2007)

*gibt schlimmeres*

Hm, ich finde das jetzt garnicht sooo schlimm, zumindest in Bezug auf die Eltern. Mir ist schon oft aufgefallen das Eltern mit ihren Schützlingen beim Spieleeinkaufen waren, der Junior einfach sagt "Ich möchte XY haben" und dann garnicht darauf geachtet wird ob das Spiel überhaupt für sein Alter geeignet ist. Vielleicht würde eine größere Etikettierung dabei helfen das zu ändern. 

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr streng mit unsrem Junior hier, da ich selbst Zocker bin weiß ich natürlich auf was ich achten muss, da hat der Kleine leider "verloren" 
  Aber er hat das schon gut angenommen und versteht das Verbot auch, insofern.......


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kotzt Deutschland dermaßen an! Ich frage mich, warum ich hier arbeite und Steuern zahle!
> 
> In der letzten Zeit werden ständig Verbote, Überwachungsmaßnahmen und ähnliches durchgeboxt!
> 
> ...


In China, Russland, Korea, dem Iran, den USA (Patriotic Act), Thailand, England (Videoüberwachung ist da ein alter Hut) und weiten Teilen Afrikas würde es dir bestimmt besser gefallen. Kannst dich ja bei Kabel 1und Vox melden, die suchen immer Leute für Formate der Marke "Die Auswanderer". 

Wer Indizierungen und Datenvorratsspeicherungen hier schon schlimm findet, der wird die strikte politische Leitform aus anderen Ländern lieben. Wer da aus der Reihe tanzt, wird mal eben in politische Umerziehungscamps gesteckt. Ein Kommentar wie deiner hier würde dort schon für eine Anzeige reichen. Keine Ahnung von den politischen und menschenrechtlichen Situationen in anderen Ländern haben, aber ein dummes und banales Thema wie „Jugendschutz bei Gewaltmedien“ dazu missbrauchen, um mal wieder frontal gegen Deutschland zu bashen. Das Land hier ist zwar sicherlich nicht heilig, viele Entwicklungen sind besorgniserregend, aber direkt so einen Murks zu verfassen, nur weil jemand blöde Ballerspiele einschränken will, ist ja wohl Banane mit Käse: Einfach unpassend.

Regards, eX!


----------



## DeVan90 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kotzt Deutschland dermaßen an! Ich frage mich, warum ich hier arbeite und Steuern zahle!
> 
> In der letzten Zeit werden ständig Verbote, Überwachungsmaßnahmen und ähnliches durchgeboxt!
> 
> ...



Ja und wenn bei einem Terroranschlag wieder 1000de Menschen draufgehn, dann heulen wieder alle rum und fragen sich wieso die Regierung keine stärkeren Kontrollen durchführt.   Ist doch so, oder täusch ich mich da? Und wie bereits oft bei der Diskussion um "Killerspiele" erwähnt wurde machen Shooter nur einen sehr kleinen Teil aller Spiele aus. Aber auch die Tatsache berechtigt meiner Meinung nach die Regierung nicht dazu einfach stärkere Kontrollen durchzuführen. Solange etwas nicht 100%ig nachgewisen ist, kann man es doch nicht Verbieten. Andere Frage: Wieso werden auf der anderen Seite stärkere Kontrollen beim Alkohol abgelehnt, oder Zigaretten nicht verboten? Alkohol und Zigaretten töten in Deutschland warscheinlich 1000x so viele Menschen wie Amokläufer. Aber ich denk mal, dass sich an diesen Gesetztesentwürfen nichts ändern lässt, außer es gehen deutschlandweit Zocker zum demonstrieren


----------



## sandman2003 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

wie sagt man so schön.. lange rede.. kurzer sinn..

und nun? was wollt ihr konkret machen?

die haben kein plan von gar nix.. und meinen sie könnten alles... wie alle menschen in höheren positionen (ob chef bei der arbeit oder politiker)


----------



## zordiac (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

ich glaube es wird Zeit die alten HJ-Abzeichen meines Opas wieder rauszukramen, die werden wir bestimmt bald wieder anziehen müssen...


----------



## BladeWND (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ob das Logo über die ganze Verpackung geht oder nicht, wer es kaufen will, kauf es. Wie bei den Zigaretten.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Der Gesetzentwurf ist im Prinzip ja gar nicht so schlimm. Mehr indizierungen? Dann bestellt man halt im Ausland oder Fachhandel. Vielleicht hat es dann noch was positives und Media Markt/Saturn führen auch indizierte Sachen. 

Übrigens


> besonders realistische, grausame und reißerische Darstellungen selbstzweckhafter Gewalt beinhalten, die das Geschehen beherrschen"


doch eigentlich auch heute schon ein Indizierungsgrund sind oder vertu' ich mich da?

Das ist mal wieder viel Wind um nichts denke ich.

Allerdings stören mich die vergrößerten FSK/USK-Logos auf den Hüllen. Das versaut doch total das Artwork.


----------



## NuBeOrNotNuBe (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 19.12.2007 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das Logo über die ganze Verpackung geht oder nicht, wer es kaufen will, kauf es. Wie bei den Zigaretten.



der Vergleich zu der Zigarette hinkt aber auch. Bei den Zigaretten gehts ja darum, dass der (potentielle) Raucher erinnert wird, dass es ungesund ist. Bei den Compterspielen ist es viel eher so, dass die Kontrollinstanzen (Verkäufer, Eltern etc.) einfacher sehen, ob das Medium geeignet ist. Den meisten Kiddies ist es ja egal, ob es ab 18 ist oder nicht, es ist eher noch ein grösserer Anreiz es zu kaufen.

Finde die gemachten Vorschläge eigentlich gut, ist nur eben die Frage wie kontrolliert wird und wie die direkten und indirekten Folgen sind.

Auch sind die begriffe mal wieder ziemlich schwammig und lassen Spielraum. Allerdings sind solche Grenzen auch schwierig in Worte zu fassen


----------



## BladeWND (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				NuBeOrNotNuBe am 19.12.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 19.12.2007 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo nimmst du das her? Kann man auch umgekehrt sagen.....

Es betrifft ja nicht nur die PC Spiele, es werden immer mehr Gesetzte festgelegt mit mehr oder weniger Sinn. Es kommt vielleicht einfach daher da man vor Jahren Leute eingestellt hat die solche Gesetzte (mansche braucht man ja) erstellen sollen. (Rauchmelder Vorschrift braucht eigentlich auch keiner, denn ein gesunder Menschenverstand denkt selbst an so was)
Nur sind wir jetzt an einem Punkt an dem man eigentlich kaum weitere brauch.
Was würde daraus folgen? Entlassungen

Da man aber ja seinen eigenen Arsch retten will muss man ja was „produktives“ machen. Also neue Gesetzte müssen her. Was sollen sie auch sonst machen?


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

die sollen lieber mal schauen was die kids aufm handy haben...


----------



## Drazzar (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich finde den 2ten Punkt sehr interessant. Immerhin muss damit nun auch das Fernsehen als jugendgefährdendes Medium eingestuft. Ich freu mich shcon bei RTL auf die Warnungen vor Cobra 11


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

@eX2tremiousU
Du begreifst es nicht! So wie viele andere in unserem Land auch! Mehr brauche ich hierzu nicht zu sagen.

Setze Du mal schön weiter die Maßpaletten dort an wo es schlimmer ist! So was doofes liest man einfach viel zu oft. Sorry aber reflektiert ist Deine Antwort nicht...

Nach Deiner Aussage sind diese Maßnahmen alle OK, weil sie ja eben nicht schlimmer sind als in einem totalitärten System (bzw. weil es ja schlimmer sein könnte und woanders auch ist) - mit genau dem versuchst Du nämlich unsere rechtsstaatliche und demokratische Republik zu vergleichen.

Das ist ähnlich sinnfremd, wie der typische Äpfel mit Birnen vergleich....

Sorry, aber ich kann mich kaum zurück halten, Dein Beitrag ist wirklich fast nicht mehr zu toppen!!! 
Vielleicht lässt Du dir noch mal erklären, welche Maßstäbe der deutschen Ideologie von Freiheit, Recht und demokratische Mitbestimmung gerecht werden... Dein Ansatz ist eine Bankrott-Erklärung an die aufgeklärte freie Gesellschaft!

Danach darfst Du mich gerne nochmal ansprechen...

Wegen so Menschen wie Dir, geht hier niemand mehr auf die Straße und lässt sich alles gefallen!!!

Ich hoffe, dass Deine Meinung in Deinem Alter begründet liegt...


----------



## Heavyflame (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

So wie ich das lese hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die erwachsenden Spieler, und die änderungen sind auch nicht wirklich radikal. Also für mich wird sich nicht viel ändern ausser das das USK symbol jetzt grösser ist. war doch schmerzlos oder?


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 19.12.2007 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das Logo über die ganze Verpackung geht oder nicht, wer es kaufen will, kauf es. Wie bei den Zigaretten.



Darum geht es nicht!! Es geht darum das z.B. Eltern gut sichtbar über die Alterseinstufung informiert sidn, wenn sie Ihren Kinder Spiele kaufen..... Is nicht so schwer zu verstehen^^


----------



## saythamesos19 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich gehe mal zu dem Punkt 2. ein:

Wenn also Mord- oder Metzelszenen grundsätzlich als jugendgefährdet eingestuft werden sollen, so stelle ich mir ein Gothic 4 oder ein Rollenspiel im Allgemeinen zwar genauso vor wie zuvor, jedoch dürften solche Spiele dann nur noch an Erwachsene verkauft werden.... ich kann mir jedoch kaum vorstellen, dass Rollenspiele wie Gothic 4 (oder andere) indiziert werden, weil man da Orks, Goblins oder sogar Menschen, Wachen etc mit Langschwertern tötet. Auch, wenn man "einfach mal Lust dazu hat, um zu sehen was passiert"...

Denn man kann ein Rollenspiel ja nicht so programmieren, dass dann das Spiel beendet wird mit der Meldung

"Du darfst das nicht. Das ist laut Gesetz [...] verboten. Du musst nun einen Spielstand laden"

...... was sagt ihr dazu? Wie stellt ihr euch die Zukunft in dieser Sache vor?


----------



## Belechem (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Hm... finde den Vorschlag nicht schlecht... 
Die ganzen krassen Ballerspiele, die ich auch so sehr mag, ab 18 und Index is OK.... 
Dann gibts auch weniger Kiddies online, die einen Gott weiss was nennen, wenn man sie aus 200 Metern sniped.

Jugendliche sollten den Kram, den ich so spiele, echt nich sehen...
Der Gesetzesentwurf ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch, die Erwachsenen kriegen ihre Games und die Kiddies kommen (etwas) schwerer dran, is OK.
Da hab ich weit Schlimmeres erwartet.
Und das Prüfzeichen ist echt etwas mickrig, von mir aus doppelt so Groß, is OK.
Wenn Ihr, die Ihr heute so laut schreit mal Kinder habt, werdet ihr ähnlich denken.



			
				saythamesos19 am 19.12.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal zu dem Punkt 2. ein:
> 
> Wenn also Mord- oder Metzelszenen grundsätzlich als jugendgefährdet eingestuft werden sollen, so stelle ich mir ein Gothic 4 oder ein Rollenspiel im Allgemeinen zwar genauso vor wie zuvor, jedoch dürften solche Spiele dann nur noch an Erwachsene verkauft werden.... ich kann mir jedoch kaum vorstellen, dass Rollenspiele wie Gothic 4 (oder andere) indiziert werden, weil man da Orks, Goblins oder sogar Menschen, Wachen etc mit Langschwertern tötet. Auch, wenn man "einfach mal Lust dazu hat, um zu sehen was passiert"...
> 
> ...


Ach was, so RPGs werden wohl ab 16 werden, genauso wie Filme in denen geballert wird aber nicht ganz so blutig sind... z.B. Die Hard 4. Ab 16.
So sachen wie Dark Messiah sind auch zu recht ab 18, da gehts scho mehr ab.


----------



## Kulin (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Heavyflame am 19.12.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das lese hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die erwachsenden Spieler, und die änderungen sind auch nicht wirklich radikal. Also für mich wird sich nicht viel ändern ausser das das USK symbol jetzt grösser ist. war doch schmerzlos oder?



+Mehr Indizierungen. Wer meint eine Indizierung hätte keinen Einfluss auf Erwachsene täuscht gewaltig:

1. Der Vertrieb wird so gut wie immer auf eine Version des Spiels konzentriert. Das bedeutet, in deutscher Sprache gibt es entweder nur eine geschnittene Version, oder eine Version die aus Österreich&Co importiert werden muss. 

2. Selbst wenn in Deutschland eine indizierte Version "unter dem Ladentisch" vertrieben wird, muss man entweder einen Computerladen kennen, wo die Vorätig sind, oder man muss sie im Netz bestellen.
2a.: Die Bestellung im Netz ist wesentlich umständlicher, weil ich nicht nur jedes mal ein Altersverifikationsverfahren über mich ergehen lassen muss und so nicht nur zusätzlichen Aufwand betreiben sondern auch zusätzliche persönliche Daten preisgeben muss.
2b.: Wenn die Sendung über PostIdent geschickt wird, muss ich zuhause sein, wenn das Paket ankommt oder einen weiteren Tag warten und noch extra zur Post fahren(was bei mir durchaus Aufwand bedeutet).
2c.: Die besondere Art der Zustellung kostet extra. 

3. Indizierte Versionen sind meistens teurer, vor allem wenn man sie Importiert hat. Zudem gibt es diese neue Masche der Spielehersteller, wo dann nur die extrateure Collectors Edition ungeschnitten verkauft wird.

4. In manchen Fällen kommen die Spiele dann sogar komplett und überall Zensiert heraus. Das heisst: nichtmal Import ist möglich.

5. Es gibt Überlegungen bei Onlinespielen, wo die Zensur nicht Clientseitig, sondern Serverseitig gesteuert wird. Das heisst: Deutsche Spieler können Online nur geschnitten Spielen, egal welche Version sie sich importieren. Zum Glück hat sich diese Idee bisher nicht durchgesetzt.

Um es kurz zu sagen: eine Indizierung bedeutet für den erwachsenen Spieler fast immer Zusatzkosten und Zusatzaufwand bei der Beschaffung. Zudem kriminalisiert es das Ganze Thema und stellt es schon dabei mit Hardcore-Pornos auf eine Stufe. 

Im Unterschied zu den Pornos hat aber die Indizierung bei Computerspielen noch nichtmal einen wirklichen nutzen. Ja, die Spiele stehen nicht im Laden. Aber mal ehrlich: die meiste Werbung findet im Voraus statt(und man kann ein Spiel nicht im Voraus indizieren, da es ja noch nicht fertig ist, wobei der Gewaltgrad somit nicht feststeht). Soll heisen: die Indizierung verhindert nur bei Leuten die ihre spiele Spontan kaufen, dass sie Wind davon bekommen. Und mal ehrlich: wer gibt 50€ aus und kauft sich ein Spiel ohne zu wissen, was man bekommt und wie gut das Ganze ist. Mit Sicherheit kein Jugendlicher mit stark begrenztem Taschengeld oder niedrigem Azubi-Gehalt.


----------



## drumbunny (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Das wird doch alles immer lächerlicher...

Dann erwarte ich dass in Zukunft alle 5 Meter am Strassenrand ein RIESEN-Schild steht "Achtung! Das Überqueren der Strasse kann tödlich sein!".
Genauso auf jeder Flasche Alkohol und Cola, an jedem Zug, auf jedem Flugzeug, auf allem Essbaren (schließlich kann man sich verschlucken und ersticken), etc, etc, usw. usw.... das ist nämlich alles mehr erwiesen als die Tatsache dass Computerspiele Massenmörder hervorbringen...

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## saythamesos19 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kotzt Deutschland dermaßen an! Ich frage mich, warum ich hier arbeite und Steuern zahle!
> 
> In der letzten Zeit werden ständig Verbote, Überwachungsmaßnahmen und ähnliches durchgeboxt!
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dir ja sogar Recht geben. Und ich verstehe Dich. Und ich habe genau die selbe Meinung wie Du.

Aber... auf der anderen Seite finde ich, dass sich viele Leute auch nicht gerade so verhalten, dass es ohne Verbote, angezogenen Gesetzen (usw) gut geht.... ich gehe jeden Tag (wie jeder andere Mensch) durch die Stadt, oder einfach nur einkaufen. Überall wo junge Leute stehen oder gehen höre ich den selben "Akzent" (oder Tonwahl).... viele von denen sind aggressiv, auch erwachsene Leute. Alle haben sie Unmut. Aber: Viele von denen haben ein Auto, haben einen Job, haben bisschen mehr Geld als "Armutsgrenze" oder "Existenzminimum"...und doch sind sie aggressiv, unzufrieden, motzen, lästern, bauen Anderen eine Grube.

Und wer oder was soll jetzt etwas besser in dieser Welt machen. Wer soll damit anfangen? Und wie soll angefangen werden Dinge besser zu machen?

Jeder Einzelne kann das nicht, weil "was soll ich da verändern? Macht doch eh  keiner mit".

Die Gruppe macht nichts, weil jeder Einzelne sich nicht betroffen fühlt.

Auch ich würde wohl nichts daran ändern, wie es momentan ist in dieser Welt.

Würde ich was dagegen tun, würde ich wohl in die Psychatrie eingewiesen werden. Ein Möglichkeit von vielen wie man sich Ärger einhandeln kann.

Was man aber tun kann ist einfach Däumchen drehen und mal schauen was passiert. Und trotzdem zu Hause gute Laune verbreiten, mit seinen Freunden... schauen, dass jeder selbst sich wohl fühlt. Und jeder kann für sich drauf achten, wenn er unterwegs ist, bisschen weniger böse zu gucken, nicht zu viel anzustarren, nicht so viel Blödsinn labern .....und in den Foren die Smileys abschaffen... das wäre mal ganz toll...

Beispiel: Was bringt es wenn der nächste meinen Text zitiert und den    reinsetzt.... oder diesen hier   ..... Das Beispiel erklärt sich von selbst. Da fangen wir meist schon an, andere zu verspotten, und jeder machts mit. Jeder der das macht säht den Teil der Welt die wir jetzt haben. Und ernten tun wir alle...


----------



## Belechem (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kulin am 19.12.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Um es kurz zu sagen: eine Indizierung bedeutet für den erwachsenen Spieler fast immer Zusatzkosten und Zusatzaufwand bei der Beschaffung. Zudem kriminalisiert es das Ganze Thema und stellt es schon dabei mit Hardcore-Pornos auf eine Stufe.



Falsch, guter Mann, wenn man weiß wo man bestellt sind Importe sogar BILLIGER(ja, wirklich, inkl. Porto) als die deutschen Versionen im  Laden.

Unglaublich, oder?!?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @eX2tremiousU
> Du begreifst es nicht! So wie viele andere in unserem Land auch! Mehr brauche ich hierzu nicht zu sagen.


Du begreifst nicht, dass Indizierung nicht Verbot bedeutet, und diese geplanten Maßnahmen eigentlich nur das Kaufen von entsprechenden Titeln für Minderjährige erschweren sollen. Über andere Sachen wie Bundestrojaner und Co habe ich mich entsprechend (negativ) in anderen Threads geäußert. Diese Themen haben hier aber keinen Belang, und Du stellst eine reichlich komische Eselsbrücke auf: Indizierung von (mehr brutalen) Spielen / Verschärfung des Jugendschutzes = Untergang des Abendlandes. 





> Setze Du mal schön weiter die Maßpaletten dort an wo es schlimmer ist! So was doofes liest man einfach viel zu oft. Sorry aber reflektiert ist Deine Antwort nicht...


Komisch, nach deinem Post dachte ich eigentlich, dass in Deutschland schon längst wieder so ein Regime an der Macht ist. Du hast es jedenfalls so ausgeschmückt. Du hast dort  „trollisch“ übertrieben, dass ich eigentlich fest davon überzeugt war, dass wir hier bereits ein kommunistisches Regime der Marke „Evil“ haben. 





> Nach Deiner Aussage sind diese Maßnahmen alle OK, weil sie ja eben nicht schlimmer sind als in einem totalitärten System - mit genau dem versuchst Du nämlich unsere rechtsstaatliche und demokratische Republik zu vergleichen.


USA und England sind totalitäre Systeme...aha...jetzt informiere dich über die Überwachungkonzepte aus England, und die Inhalte des Patriotic Acts...
Und meiner Meinung nach sind diese Maßnahmen (bezogen auf den Spielesektor) okay, da sie mich nicht im Ansatz betreffen, und dem Jugendschutz dienlich sind - zumindest laut Intention. 





> Das ist ähnlich sinnfremd, wie der typische Äpfel mit Birnen vergleich....


Beides ist Obst. Ich wollte auch nicht vergleichen, sondern dir nur Futter für die Denkmurmel geben. 





> Sorry, aber ich kann mich kaum zurück halten, Dein Beitrag ist wirklich fast nicht mehr zu toppen!!!


Dachte ich bei Deinem auch, nur habe ich meine Entrüstung über die gesammelte Idiotie dort noch vornehm zurückgehalten, und einige Beispiele (auch aus der westlichen Welt) zur Gedankenanregung geliefert. 





> Vielleicht lässt Du dir noch mal erklären, welche Maßstäbe der deutschen Ideologie von Freiheit, Recht und Demokrarische Mitbestimmung gerecht werden...


Weil ein Spiel indiziert wird, ist also die demokratische Grundform des Landes im Eimer / in Gefahr. Weil Trojaner mit richterlichem Beschluss eingesetzt werden sollen, um Verdächtige zu überwachen bzw. zu überführen, ist also die demokratische Grundform nicht mehr vorhanden. Demokratie der Marke „das Volk hat universelles Mitspracherecht“ gibt es nicht, und gab es auch niemals in einer demokratischen Regierung. Politische Verbände setzen Programmpunkte fest, diese werden diskutiert, und oftmals sind diese Ziele dann gar nicht mehr so böse, wie noch am Anfang. Was besonders hier bei dieser Sache mit dem Jugendschutz gilt. 


> Danach darfst Du mich gerne nochmal ansprechen...


Da lege ich keinen Wert drauf. 





> Wegen so Menschen wie Dir, geht hier niemand mehr auf die Straße und lässt sich alles gefallen!!!


Genau, wegen Menschen wie mir wurde der Problembär erschossen und Quake 4 (US) indiziert. Die G8-Demos, die Anti-NPD-Demos und die damaligen Montagsdemos gegen Hartz4 sind dir wohl entgangen. Ja, am Ende hat der Protest kaum etwas gebracht, aber ganz so schlimm wie erwartet waren die Änderungen / Resultate der Politik ja auch nicht. 

Der Deutsche an sich meckert immer wenn es um Veränderungen geht. Und das ist oftmals auch gut so, weil so die Politik spezifische Inhalte ändert oder so erklärt, dass z.B. auch Leute wie Du die Intentionen verstehen können.


> Ich hoffe, dass Deine Meinung Deinem Alter begründet ist...


Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht, was ja auch dein erster Post hier im Thread fulminant bewiesen hat.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				saythamesos19 am 19.12.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal zu dem Punkt 2. ein:
> 
> Wenn also Mord- oder Metzelszenen grundsätzlich als jugendgefährdet eingestuft werden sollen, so stelle ich mir ein Gothic 4 oder ein Rollenspiel im Allgemeinen zwar genauso vor wie zuvor, jedoch dürften solche Spiele dann nur noch an Erwachsene verkauft werden....


 du muss mal ganauer lesen: da steht "zum selbstzweck"... d.h. das ein sich wehren gegen gegner zur erfüllung der quest schonmal nicht darunter fällt. aber zB ein amoklauf als spielinhalt wäre dann wohl nicht erlaubt, so wie es ihn früher bei GTA mal gab.

aber falls da beim kampf nicht grad wenig blut fließt, dann finde ich es btw auch völlig o.k, wenn das dann ab18 wäre. indiziert aber wäre übertrieben, wobei es aber wie gesagt auf spiele wie Gothic oder auch crysis mit sicherheit nicht zutrifft, dass "mord- und metztelszenen" zum "selbstzweck" geschehen - die frage ist, ob es überhaupt "mord" ist bei diesen spielen...  und "gemetzelt" wird nur in sehr wenigen spielen. 




> Auch, wenn man "einfach mal Lust dazu hat, um zu sehen was passiert"...


 dass man das "kann" heißt nicht, dass es offizieller spielinhalt ist. und bei den meisten rollenspielen, bei denen man unbeteiligte angreifen kann, jat dies auch konsequenzen, zB is es bei G3 nicht so, oder war es oblivion,  dass man dann als mörder "bekannt" wird...? zB bei BG2 kann man nur feindlkich gesinnte angreifen, aber wenn man in einer stadt in einem haus etwas klaut, dann kommt die stadtwache, die nicht unbedingt leicht zu besiegen ist... ähnlich wie bei GTA, wenn man passanten tötet.


insgesamt seh ich da jetzt noch keinen releavnten unterschied zu der gängigen praxis. es wird nur genauer formuliert. das einzige, das mir relevant erscheint, ist der punkt mit "selbstjustiz als einziges mittel" - so was könnte storys a la  max payne, wenn der held kein polizist ist, gefährden...


----------



## Kulin (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 19.12.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kulin am 19.12.2007 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, stimmt. Es gibt Fälle wo sich der Dollarwechselkurs positiv für uns auswirkt. Z.B. Hellgate war da ein tolles Beispiel. Schade nur, dass man dann mit einer anderssprachigen Version vorlieb nehmen muss und dabei auch noch ne extra-Woche auf ein Spiel warten darf. Und nun bitte keine Diskussion über: "Aber englisch ist doch eh viel toller". Das ist Geschmackssache und somit nur schlecht Diskussionsfähig, auf jedenfall aber ein Nachteil gegenüber "Ich habe die Wahl, welche Sprachversion ich mir zulege".


----------



## N-Traxx (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.12.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Indizierungen und Datenvorratsspeicherungen hier schon schlimm findet, der wird die strikte politische Leitform aus anderen Ländern lieben. Wer da aus der Reihe tanzt, wird mal eben in politische Umerziehungscamps gesteckt. Ein Kommentar wie deiner hier würde dort schon für eine Anzeige reichen. Keine Ahnung von den politischen und menschenrechtlichen Situationen in anderen Ländern haben, aber ein dummes und banales Thema wie „Jugendschutz bei Gewaltmedien“ dazu missbrauchen, um mal wieder frontal gegen Deutschland zu bashen.



Das man bei solchen vergleiche gleich immer vom Schlimmsten ausgehen muss? Es ist doch klar das es schlimmere Länder gibt die Menschenverachtend sind aber es geht hir nicht um 3. Welt Länder. Zieht doch bei solchen vergleichen einfach mal Österreich/Schweitz/Luxenburg etc.. an Land. Es ist schon klar das Deutschland besser ist als z.b. Sierra Leone in Afrika, aber das hat damit nichts zu tun. Es geht darum das es hier immer näher an die totale Überwachen geht und wenn jemand meint das er auswandert warum den nciht in die Schweiz sonder gleich immer davon ausgehen das er in das nächste Land mit Diktator flieht.


----------



## blubblah (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

an die redaktion

nehmt doch bitte dieses bild mit in die galerie auf

http://img.mittelbayerische.de/bdb/645100/645154/Detail327.jpg

bitte bitte bitte


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				blubblah am 19.12.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> an die redaktion
> 
> nehmt doch bitte dieses bild mit in die galerie auf
> 
> ...



Dies Bild ist doch absolut als nicht Jugendkonform einzustufen und sollte auf den Index gesetzt werden. Es dient ja schliesslich, aus einem Selbstzweck, der Gewaltverherrlichung und Begründet den verdacht auf "Gefahr in verzug" für meine Augen


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

@saythamesos19

mit Verboten werden wir aber diese Probleme eben nicht lösen können.

Nach Erfurt, wurde gesagt, dass es mehr Schulpsychologen braucht, mehr Vertrauenslehrer, ein aufmerksames Jugendamt, mehr Medienaufklärung!

Bis auf die sehr kostengünstige Gesetzesverschärfungen zu den Themen Killerspiele und Waffenbesitzrecht gab es bis heute quasi nichts!
Alles was dem Land Geld kostet wurde nicht verwirklicht.

Wieder einige Amokläufe später, wird davon immer noch nichts umgesetzt, aber wieder einmal mehr werden Gesetze verschärft!

Das ist falsch und die in Berlin wissen das und es ist ihnen egal, weil es nur darum geht, die besorgte Bevölkerung ruhig zu stellen. 

Gäbe es andere Gründe, würde man ausnahmsweise einmal auf Expertenrat hören...

Ich weiß nicht, wie lange wir unsere Freiheitsrechte noch beschränken werden, ehe wir uns eingestehen, dass alle Verantwortung bei uns selbst liegt und es eben nur an sozialer Unterstützung mangelt, die jedoch erhalten wie niemlas durch Verbote!

Wäre das so, würde in Deutschland auch niemand mehr Drogen konsumieren.

Dieses Land ist dem Faschismus so nahe, wie noch nie zuvor in der Geschichte der 60jährigen Bundesrepublik!


----------



## BladeWND (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.12.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 19.12.2007 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja? Ich glaube das geht aber auch wenn die Symbole kleiner sind


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 19.12.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 19.12.2007 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, zum Glück verstehen hier noch andere, dass dieser Vergleich an Dümmlichkeit nicht mehr zu übertreffen ist...


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.12.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.12.2007 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, vergiss es einfach... Les Dir bitte noch mal Deinen Beitrag durch. Falls Du irgendwas anders gemeint haben solltest, rate ich Dir, dass auch entsprechend zu schreiben.

Du versuchst Dich jetzt zu erklären. Meine Antwort zu Deinem Beitrag bezog sich direkt auf das von Dir gesagte und dabei ging es zum größten Teil eben nicht um Indizierung sondern um all die anderen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen. Darauf habe ich Bezug genommen. 

Glaube mir, Du brauchst mir bestimmt nicht die Sicherheitskonzepte von USA und Co vorzutragen - da kenne ich mich offensichtlich besser aus als Du...

Im Übrigen ist bei meinem ersten Beitrag sehr gut ablesbar gewesen, dass er weniger Argumente denn Emotionen beinhaltet.

Du jedoch hast ernstgemeint argumentiert und das war, sorry, gelinde gesagt, ein Schuss in den Ofen - Klappe zu, Ende der Debatte!


----------



## modderfreak (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Und wiedermal ist man froh in Österreich zu leben


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, zum Glück verstehen hier noch andere, dass dieser Vergleich an Dümmlichkeit nicht mehr zu übertreffen ist...


Ich habe nicht die Regierungsformen verglichen. Ich habe Ideen für das Nachdenken geliefert, die bei deinem Murks wirklich dringend nötig waren (es war Stammtischmüll der gröbsten und undifferenziertesten Sorte). Es waren die Beispiele die verdeutlichen sollten, dass andere relevante Länder (auch westliche) lustige Sachen anstellen, und Deutschland definitiv nicht so schlecht dasteht (bezogen auf die Dezimierung von Bürgerrechten und Freiheiten), wie Du es beim Eingangspostig dargestellt hast. So wie oben im Quote-Text ausführlich geschrieben. Lesen, informieren, verstehen, Deutschlandbashing bei unpassenden Themen sein lassen. 

Du bist mir generell suspekt: Redest im ersten Post nur Quatsch, und regst Dich jetzt darüber auf, dass ich versucht habe, diesen Quatsch halbwegs argumentativ als Quatsch zu entlarven. 

Ja, Ende der Debatte. Gothic wäre ein gutes Spiel für dich (um die Kurve wieder zum Thema zu kriegen)...da gibt es auch Trolle...

Regards, eX!


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 19.12.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 19.12.2007 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja!

Ist in Etwa wie mit dem "Kleingedrucktem" Es fällt einfach zu wenig auf, wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt^^ <--- Bezug zu den Eltern   - als kleine Denkhilfe


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> [...
> 
> Du jedoch hast ernstgemeint argumentiert und das war, sorry, gelinde gesagt, ein Schuss in den Ofen - Klappe zu, Ende der Debatte!



Sehr konstruktiv   

Bruce hätte dazu gesagt:

Oh Baby, dass ist Drama Drama Drama   

nichts für Ungut


----------



## Darth-Somebody (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

...die Verschärfung vom Jugendschutzgesetz bringt rein gar nichts (außer vielleicht mehr indizierte Spiele)...

Ich bin 14, und wenn ich mit meiner Mutter in nen Laden geh und sie frag, ob ich ein bestimmtes Spiel haben kann (letztens die Orange Box), dann kuckt sie erstmal nach, ab wieviel Jahren das Spiel freigegeben ist und kauft mir das Spiel (eigentlich immer, egal welche Altersangabe drauf steht).

Und was kommt dabei raus?:
-> gar nichts
Die welt ändert sich nicht, und ich mich auch nicht, nur wegen einem Spiel...


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.12.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.12.2007 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konstruktiv waren die Versuche, zu erklären, dass Deutschland sich eben nicht mit China, Burma usw. vergleichen lässt. 
Denn dieser Vergleich ist nunmal mehr als nur weit hergeholt!!!


----------



## ALaN14 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

von der leyen....die steht auf meiner abschussliste...xD


----------



## Kr0n (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ALaN14 am 19.12.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> von der leyen....die steht auf meiner abschussliste...xD


du hast ja auch aggro berlin als avatar...


> > Zitat: (Original von BladeWND am 19.12.2007 13:54)
> >
> >
> > > Zitat: (Original von DaStash am 19.12.2007 13:20)
> ...


also ich bin auch erst 15.. omg ich sollte mich aufregen   
aber es ist doch so, wenn meine eltern mir keine spiele kaufen, bekommt man sie trotzdem irgendwie (internet,freunde) es gibt genug möglichkeiten, auch wenn ich es orginal habe und es ab 18 ist, leg ich die hülle vielleicht nicht auf den schreibtisch, sondern du es in eine unbeschriftet hülle und die verpackung die kommt unter die schulhefte...
damit wäre mein problem dann ja gelöst....


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Wahrscheinlich hilft das Gesetz dann auch, dass nicht mehr so vielen Babys die Knochen gebrochen werden, sie nicht mehr verdursten müssen oder im Wald verscharrt werden. 
Das war natürlich Ironie und total überspitzt, aber das Gesetz hat für mich nur eine Alibifunktion, damit jeder Bürger mit geballtem Halbwissen sieht das die Politik Probleme angeht.   
Nur leider wüßte ich kein Problem, dass durch Computerspiele erzeugt wird. Wenn überhaupt, dann sind Gewaltspiele eher die Folge vorangegangener Fehlentwicklungen. Da findet ein Junge keine Freunde, weil seine Eltern arm sind und ihm nicht die geilen Markenklamotten kaufen können. Und weil er vielleicht noch in einem Plattenbau Ghetto wohnt, keine Aussicht auf eine Ausbildungsstelle hat, die Eltern arbeitslose Alkis sind...... (1000 Punkte später) vertreibt er sich die Zeit halt mit einem Ballerspiel. Ich würde es wohl genauso machen. 
Aber durch Frau von der Leyen wird jetzt natürlich alles besser. Und wir spielen alle nur noch Soft-Schach wo wir keine Bauern raushauen dürfen - wäre ja reiner Selbstzweck


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.12.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.12.2007 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage es nochmal: Lies Dir Deinen Beitrag durch dann weißt Du was hier Müll (wenngleich ich nicht der bin, der mit diesem Vokabular anfing) war. 

Genau Dein Vergleich ist es, der eben sinnlos ist! Du relativierst unsere Sicherheitspolitik, weil es andere Staaten gibt, die Freiheit noch mehr beschränken - da kann ich nur negativ drauf reagieren...

Wenn Du Dich mit dieser Thematik mal richtig auseinandersetzen würdest, dann würde Dir auffallen, dass es mit Deutschland doch schon sehr schlecht bestellt ist und die Strategie voll aufgeht - ein Teil der Menschen (leider auch die Du) merken nicht was geschieht. Wir weichen auf wo es geht, schlucken es und wenn wir uns erst einmal daran gewöhnt haben, kommt der nächste Vorschlag .Jetzt muss dagegen protestiert werden, nicht dann wenn wir die USA eingeholt oder überholt haben...

Du meinst, alles ist nicht so schlimm? Dann lies mal weiter:

*- Bankdaten dürfen abgerufen werden (ohne Richter, ohne Kontrolldistanz)*
, ja, ich weiß diese Möglichkeit ist eingeschränkt, wurde aber missbraucht um Sozialbetrug aufzudecken. Ergo war jeder Hatz4 Empfänger unter Generalverdacht gestellt
*- Lauschangriffe sind unter Richterbeschluss möglich, werden aber verfassungswidrig von den Ländern ständig angewandt
- Wohnraumüberwachung hat schon stattgefunden (gegen die Verfassung)
- eine desolate, gefährliche Drogenverbotspolitik mit der niemanden geholfen wird
- Jugenschutz der zur Zensur verkommt
- versuche, das Internet zu reklementieren
- Bundestrojaner in Planung
- Kennzeichen-Scanning in Hessen und anderen Bundeskändern
- zentrale Steuerdatei steht in den Startlöchern
- Vorratsdatenspeicherung *(die ersten Forderungen auf Ministerebene, die Daten der Privatwirtschaft in die Händer zu geben sind laut geworden)
hierzu gehört auch, dass alle Mailadressen zu regisitrieren sind
*- keine Ausnahme für Anonymisierungsdienste (somit ist das recht auf informelle Selbstbestimmung komplett untergraben worden)*

Hierbei habe ich die ganzen Lobbyforderungen wie die aushölung des Rechts auf Privatkopie usw. gar nicht aufgezählt.

Ein Politologe und/oder Herr Schaar dürfte in der Lage sein, diese Liste auf ewig fortzuführen!

Und Du willst mir glaubend machen, ich übertreibe und es sei Stammtischgeschwätz, Verschwörungstheorie oder ähnliches. Bitte wache auf! Wir sind sehr weit und das meiste davon ist in einem Jahr passiert. Wie sieht es Ende 2008 aus?


----------



## beckerjule (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Also das wird ja immer schöner es reicht schon wenn die im jahre 2008 unsere pc's beobachten das reicht doch endlich mal.... ich hab langsam keine worte mehr... -.-


----------



## Michael-Miggi (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Oh man. Mich regt auf das die seit paar Jahren aufeinmal immer tätig werden wollen. Stellt euch mal vor (alle negative Ereignisse ausgeblendet) wieviele "brutale" Spiele noch herausgekommen wären wenn sich der Staat nochmal an seine "alte" Regierungsart klammern würde und für jeden Entscheid 15 Jahre bräuchte...

 

Grüße


----------



## Custer (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

hm also ich muss erstmal gestehen, das ich mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen habe aber trotzdem gerne meine meinung schreiben würde.

zum ersten: ja ich finde auch, dass man deutschland nicht mit totalitären staaten vergleichen darf und die messlatte nicht weltweit anzusezten ist, denn man wird immer einen staat finden wo es schlimmer ist und schließlich zeigt die deutsche geschichte auch, wie weit es mit zensur und kontrolle kommen kann und die wiedergewonnene freiheit sollte geschätzt und geachtet werden und nicht mit füßen getreten wie es teilweise der liebe schäuble macht. 

desweiteren empfehle ich allen, denen das stinkt und die die schnauze voll haben nach österreich auszuwandern und sich dort eine existenz aufbauen.

ich habe hier sehr viele deutsche kollegen (studium) die sagen, sie wollen nie wieder nach deutschland gehen weil hier alles besser ist. klar, wir sind kleiner aber unsere spiele werden nicht unter dem tisch verkauft, es gibt immer mehr spezielle "österreich" editionen von spielen, die luft ist klarer, die landschaft sehr schön, alle sind freundlich und nett (das hör ich am öftesten, das hier die leute nicht fluchen sondern alles ruhig nett und gelassen von statten geht) uvm. also wer wirklich die schnauze voll hat, macht mal nen urlaub hier bei mir, ich zeig euch gerne alles und wenn es euch gefällt könnt ihr ja auswandern und seit trotzdem nicht weit entfernt  

ich finde es gut, dass es einen jugendschutz gibt aber was wohl ein paar übersehen, auch wenn spiele für erwachsene erhältlich sind, und sich viele denken "naja, dann gibts für mich eh keine enschränkungen" so vergessen einige wohl das werbeverbot, das mit der indizierung hand in hand geht und die spielehersteller sind auf werbung aber angewiesen um diese spiele einem breiteren markt zugänglich zu machen (eh klar, wenns keiner kennt wirds keiner kaufen oder nur wenige die sich informieren, das ist aber nur ein bruchteil und die "laufkundschaft" bzw. "spontankäufer" bleiben aus). somit wird indirekt die kürzung von spielen unterstützt damit die hersteller dies auch bewerben dürfen.
das finde ich eher bedenklich, denn wenn noch mehr spiele gekürzt werden oder von dem hersteller aus schon gesagt wird, dass sie ein spiel kürzen geht viel an atmosphäre verloren oder an glaubwürdigkeit und das ist weder für die spielehersteller gut (schließlich sind sie dann eingeschrenkt oder verlieren wichtige kundschaft bzw. einbußen im profit und man überlegt es sich 2x ob man überhaupt eine deutsche fassung macht) und der kunde profitiert auch nicht weil er schlechtere spiele bekommt als eine unzensierte, da gerade die atmosphäre und glaubwürdigkeit bei erwachsenen spielern sehr wichtig ist um sich in die spielewelt zu versetzen. 

daher sollte man das ganze auch kritisch sehen, klar ist es gut für kinder das man das kontrolliert aber alles hat auch noch eine schattenseite, von der niemand profitiert


----------



## Michael-Miggi (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Aber bedenkt doch auch mal Bitte wenn Ihr in Ö und CH vermehrt Amokläufer habt. Was durchaus ja noch kommen kann. Dann wird sich die Regierung auch bald auf eine Schiene mit der unseren stellen. Zumindest in diesem Bereich.

Grüße


----------



## BladeWND (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.12.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 19.12.2007 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, deswegen müssen wir auch alles gaaaanz groß drucken! Aber bitte den Hinweis in den TV  Zeitschriften auch..... lala


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich sage es nochmal: Lies Dir Deinen Beitrag durch* dann weißt Du was hier Müll (wenngleich ich nicht der bin, *der mit diesem Vokabular anfing*) war.


 Ja, fantastisches Eigentor:



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich *kotzt* Deutschland dermaßen an! Ich frage mich, warum ich hier arbeite und Steuern zahle!
> 
> In der letzten Zeit werden ständig Verbote, Überwachungsmaßnahmen und ähnliches durchgeboxt!
> 
> ...



Komm, lassen wir dieses Hickhack. Wir sind uns einig, uneinig zu sein. Ein gemeinsamer Nenner dürfte da wohl auch nicht zu finden sein, zumal sich einige  deiner Punkte auch wieder relativieren lassen (besonders der Trojaner), weil Inhalte komplexer und differenzierter zu beleuchten sind. 

Also belassen wir es dabei.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bestia1 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

So lange Leute in den Genuss von den Games noch kommen hab ich kein Prob. Nicht falsch verstehen manche Games sind nix für Kinder und die sollte auch davor geschützt werden aber, die leute die älter sind sprich 18 und drüber hinaus sollte selber entscheiden können was sie zocken und was nicht. Und für den Rest sind die Eltern und die Gesellschaft verantwortlich und nicht die Games.


----------



## Heroeskiller (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

so was is doch en witz, dieses land macht einfach alles falsch was man nur falsch machen kann .....


----------



## patsche (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bestia1 am 19.12.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So lange Leute in den Genuss von den Games noch kommen hab ich kein Prob. Nicht falsch verstehen manche Games sind nix für Kinder und die sollte auch davor geschützt werden aber, die leute die älter sind sprich 18 und drüber hinaus sollte selber entscheiden können was sie zocken und was nicht.



genau so siehts aus, ich weiß erlich gesagt auch gar nicht warum sich leute hier so profilieren müßen und den staat als "idiotenstaat" betiteln, das eine hat ja nichts mit dem anderen zu tun!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 19.12.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestia1 am 19.12.2007 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na und? Trotzdem ist unser Staat kagge und alles andere auch!

 

Grüße


----------



## patsche (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

aha, weil das jugendschutzgestz jetzt neu überdacht wird ist der staat deutschland also "kagge", finde ich wirklich gut solche argumente, aber was zur hölle heist 'alles andere auch' !?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 19.12.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> aha, weil das jugendschutzgestz jetzt neu überdacht wird ist der staat deutschland also "kagge", finde ich wirklich gut solche argumente, aber was zur hölle heist 'alles andere auch' !?




Lol?..... GUTEN MORGEN!!!

Scherzhafter sollte es kaum mehr zu Schreiben sein.

Grüße


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.12.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.12.2007 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gerne, aber das Eigentor ist mal wieder auf Deiner Seite. Mein Beitrag sprach nicht davon, dass Du mich ankotzt...
Du sprachst aber von StammtischMÜLL, was auf meinen beitrag bezogen war...

Aber Du wirst schon Recht haben... Es gibt nichts zu maulen in unserem Paradies...


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Beitrag sprach nicht davon, ...



Dein Betrag kann sprechen??? LOL


----------



## Maria-Redeviel (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Perfekt! 

Duke Nokel Forever wird doch rauskommen, und wenns dann drausen ist wird's indiziert werden - das wär das würdige ende für DNF.


----------



## Kr0n (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> Wir sind uns einig, uneinig zu sein. Ein gemeinsamer Nenner dürfte da wohl auch nicht zu finden sein


oh doch ihr seit euch in einem punkt einig :>
aber ich wäre ja dafür, dass sie die notverordnung wieder einführen würden, dann könnten sie auch gleich noch die menschen und bürgerrechte mit aushebeln....

ps: die ist natürlich vollkommen ernst gemeint und ich will, dass jemand micht zietiert und sich über meine unwissenheit und naivität aufregt...


----------



## marwin756 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Mit der Lupe zu erkennen ?
Das war vielleicht vor 6 Jahren so .... ausserdem hab ich nicht den Eindruck das 14jährige Teens "zufällig" das USK 16 Zeichen "übersehen"...
aber die Verkäufer achten darauf (zumindest in meiner Region).
Viel mehr hab ich den Eindruck,das die Verkäufer mehr auf das PEGI Logo schauen als auf das USK ... und was indezierungen Angeht :
Ab 18 Titel sind bei uns mit einem kreisrunden Aufkleber beklebt , auf dem Steht : FSK 18 ....


----------



## Brummbaer (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

höhöhö, Hahaha, hihihi,

mittlerweile lache ich nur noch über so News und frage mich immer mehr wer mehr SCH***E im Hirn hat ?

Ein Kiddie des Amok läuft, weil es Stress mit den Eltern hat, in der Schule nur gemobbt wird  und deswegen Amok läuft, oder unsere Politker ????????

Sollten lieber mal Eltern die Ihre Kinder vernachlässigen Kennzeichnen oder indizieren als sich an soeiner lappalie Aufzugeilen !!!!

In den letzten Wochen sind mehr Kinder verhungert, totgeprügelt oder in irgentner Tiefkühltruhe gefunden worden, das man sich schon fragt, was so schief läuft in Deutschland , warum wenns die Eltern nicht schaffen, die Staatsbehörde nicht was dagegen unternimmt und dies einfach so zulässt..

naja nun kennen wir den Grund, die kümmern sich eher um Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele als um richtig wichtiges...

Und da sagt einer, Hardcorezocker sind fern jeder Realität 

Naja, machts wie ich , lacht drüber, mit Deutschland geht immer mehr bergab, aber was solls, scheint eh keinen zu jucken 

Solange am Tag zig Kinder verhungern, zig Frauen vergewaltigt und zig menschen durch Alkohol und Strassenverkehr umkommen ist alles in Ordnung, aber wenn wir Blutige Spiele spielen, Gnade uns Gott, das ist das Ende der Menschheit LOL ROFL  !!!! )


Gr€€tz


----------



## Herth (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

In der nahen Zukunft müssen in Deutschland wohl keine Cover mehr entwickelt werden da das rote USK Zeichen dann 95% bedeckt und die anderen 5% stehen für den Titel frei zur verfügung.


----------



## Eniman (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*

Naja, ich habe vor Kurzem angefangen diverse Spiele aus Österreich zu importieren. (Gameware.at)
Dann kommen ab sofort alle Spiele von unserem Nachbar...
Wer nicht will, der hat schon. -> MwSt.


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das so, würde in Deutschland auch niemand mehr Drogen konsumieren.



Na das sind vielleicht Utopien.  Wenn's wirklich mal so einfach wäre, wie's hier beschrieben wird.

Irgendwie kommt's mir so vor, als wärst du hier nur ein kleiner Panikmacher, der sein Gewissen allein schon dadurch erleichtern kann, im Kommentarbereich einer PC-Spielemagazininternetpräsenz die Apokalypse der mitteleuropäischen Demokratie heraufzubeschwören. In dieser Beziehung bedienst du dich genau derer Mittel, die auch Regierungsvertreter (oder im Allgemeinen: Politiker) dazu verwenden, ihre Änderungsvorschläge zu untermauern (oft wird ja in diesem Kontext Bezug auf Bundesinnenminister Schäuble genommen).

Du hast nun genau zwei Möglichkeiten: 1. Du verlässt die BRD (weil's dich hier ja so ankotzt) und immigierst in eine Nation deiner Wahl, die dir dann eine Gesetzeslage verspricht, welche dir eher zusagt oder 2. Du versuchst, etwas an dieser Situation zu ändern (keine Ahnung, ob du dich nicht bereits tatsächlich diesbezüglich engagierst aber den Anschein macht es auf mich bis jetzt immerhin nicht). Sich nur hinzustellen und zu meckern kann's net sein.  

Darüber hinaus siehst du anscheinend in den (u.a. von dir aufgezählten) Punkten, die Gesetzeslage und ihre Veränderung betreffend, prinzipiell eine Verallgemeinerung der Umstände, die jeden deutschen Bundesbürger unter Generalverdacht stellt. Wie eX schon sagte, bedarf es hierbei jedoch einer differenzierteren Betrachtung, die du an dieser Stelle leider nicht an den Tag legst. Nicht nur deswegen möchte ich dich bitten, (sofern möglich) wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzukehren und die Diskussion auf sachlicher - nicht emotionaler - Ebene weiterzuführen.

MfG


----------



## patsche (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Maria-Redeviel am 19.12.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt!
> 
> Duke Nokel Forever wird doch rauskommen, und wenns dann drausen ist wird's indiziert werden - das wär das würdige ende für DNF.



wieso wäre der duke am ende, indizierung heist doch nicht verbot! 
zumal deutschland nicht das einzige land sein wird in dem der titel erst ab 18 erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 19.12.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Maria-Redeviel am 19.12.2007 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja genau DAS, was die meisten hier nicht verstehen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				marwin756 am 19.12.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was indezierungen Angeht :
> Ab 18 Titel sind bei uns mit einem kreisrunden Aufkleber beklebt , auf dem Steht : FSK 18 ....


 ja, is bei uns auch so, obwohl korinthenkackerisch gesehen ja falsch ist, da die FSK für flme da ist, für spiele die USK 

aber "FSK 18" bzw "USK: keine jugendfreigabe" ist nicht = indiziert! das wäre nochmal ne stufe mehr: indizierte spiele dürften im laden nicht offen ausliegen, außer wenn es ein bereich wäre, in den nur Ü18 zutritt haben. und normale games-magazine dürfen solche spiele nicht mal namentlich nennen.


btw: ich wurd im saturn bei meinem quake4-kauf nach dem perso gefragt - damals war ich 30...


----------



## patsche (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 19.12.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: ich wurd im saturn bei meinem quake4-kauf nach dem perso gefragt - damals war ich 30...



ja das kenn ich  

edit//
ich faß das aber als kompliment auf


----------



## Rigothamus (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich kann die Entscheidungen der Politik/BPjM/USK nicht verstehen. Dass eine Verschärfung der Kritierien für eine Indizierung eine Verbesserung respektive Minderung von jugendlichen Gewalttätern erbringt, dürfte selbst von Kritikern bezweifelt werden. Ich weiß nicht, warum wir Deutsche immer mehr in unseren Freiheiten eingeschränkt werden - UND ES UNS GEFALLEN LASSEN. 

Mit dieser Entscheidung verlieren wir wieder ein wenig Lebensqualität. Weiterhin ist sehr fragwürdig, wie lange sich das deutsche Entwicklerstudios noch gefallen lassen. Um den Jugendschutz zu verbessern sollten die Politker die Kontrollen für die Abgabe der Medien an Minderjährige verschärfen und nicht die Spiele selbst verschärfen. 

In Filmen werden den Leuten Köpfe in Nahaufnahme abgeschnitten - wenn aber in einem Computerspiel, welches nicht annähernd so realistisch aussehen kann wie ein Film, jemand den kleinen Finger abgeschossen bekommt, wird laut geschriehen. Es ist überspitzt dargestellt, aber es entspricht der Tatsache. 

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie Menschen mit so einer bornierten Geisteshaltung ein solches politisches Amt bekleiden können. Wenn man darüber nachdenkt, erreicht man solche Positionen, immer in der Politik, durch "Vitamin B" und "Zuckerbläserei in nicht öffentlich sichtbare Körperöffnungen"!

Ich wüde ja für einen Volksentscheid plädieren, aber die Computerspieler haben einfach eine zu schlechte Lobby.


----------



## Boesor (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage es nochmal: Lies Dir Deinen Beitrag durch dann weißt Du was hier Müll (wenngleich ich nicht der bin, der mit diesem Vokabular anfing) war.
> 
> Genau Dein Vergleich ist es, der eben sinnlos ist! Du relativierst unsere Sicherheitspolitik, weil es andere Staaten gibt, die Freiheit noch mehr beschränken - da kann ich nur negativ drauf reagieren...
> 
> ...




Es soll ja Leute geben die "Demokratie" mit "Freiheit ohne Grenzen" verwechseln.
Welche Maßnahmen würdest vorschlagen um neue Technologien in die Verbechensbekämpfung miteinzubeziehen?
Wo ist die Grenze zwischen Freiheit und Sicherheit?
Meckern und Nörgeln kann jeder, was würdest du vorschlagen?
Trojaner, Wohnraumüberwachung (die anscheinend so klar nicht gegen die Verfassung verstößt wie du denkst) telefonüberwachung und Bankdaten den behörden wegnehmen?
Und dann?


----------



## Athrun (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Herth am 19.12.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> In der nahen Zukunft müssen in Deutschland wohl keine Cover mehr entwickelt werden da das rote USK Zeichen dann 95% bedeckt und die anderen 5% stehen für den Titel frei zur verfügung.



Vielleicht werden die Spiele dann billiger  

Aber mal im Ernst, ich denke, jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch sollte die USK Kennzeichnungen erkennen können. Oder leidet Frau van der Leyen unter Kurzsichtigkeit?   

Wesentlich besser wäre es doch, in dem Medienbereich (DVD, Video, Spiele) eines Fachhandels eine Tafel mit Erklärungen zu den Kennzeichnungen aufzustellen. So könnte man quasi sofort nachschauen, was was bedeutet. Ich warte noch darauf, das Fernsehsendungen mit ner Art Altersfreigabe in den TV-Zeitschriften auftauchen. Schließlich gehören die auch zu den Medienbereichen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rigothamus am 19.12.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> In Filmen werden den Leuten Köpfe in Nahaufnahme abgeschnitten - wenn aber in einem Computerspiel, welches nicht annähernd so realistisch aussehen kann wie ein Film, jemand den kleinen Finger abgeschossen bekommt, wird laut geschriehen. Es ist überspitzt dargestellt, aber es entspricht der Tatsache.


 es ist sehr überspitzt, da es was völlig anderes ist, ob man die boshaftigkeit eines bösewichtes, oder auch conans gesamte aufgebaute wut über seinen "ziehvater", in einem film als dramaturgisches mittel dadurch noch stärker zum ausdruck bringt, in dem man zeigt, dass er jemandem den kopf abschlägt, oder ob man im spiel als "held" dertige dinge tun kann oder sogar muss, ohne dass es mit der dramaturgie der story zu tun hat.

aber verbote oder geringere grenzen für indizierungen halte ich für unsinn, nur - wie gesagt - dürften laut dem wortlaut vor allem mit dem zusatz "zum selbstzweck [der gewalt] " keine spiele betroffen sein, die heute nur "ab18" sind.


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Athrun am 19.12.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal im Ernst, ich denke, jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch sollte die USK Kennzeichnungen erkennen können.



Eben. Gerade, wenn man (bsp. als Elternteil) danach sucht. Wem's eh egal ist, den wird's auch nicht interessieren, wie groß das Ding ist. Und der Verkäufer wird mit der Zeit auch wissen, wo sich die entsprechenden Kennzeichnungen befinden oder evtl. gar ohne zu suchen die jeweilige Altersfreigabe von vornherein wissen.



> Ich warte noch darauf, das Fernsehsendungen mit ner Art Altersfreigabe in den TV-Zeitschriften auftauchen. Schließlich gehören die auch zu den Medienbereichen.



Ich kann mich da jetzt stark irren aber gibt's sowas nicht schon? Zumindest wird ja seit einiger Zeit eine Art Warnhinweis vor der jeweiligen Sendung abgespielt, der die Eignung für entsprechende Altersgruppen bekannt gibt.


----------



## adrenalin20 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				modderfreak am 19.12.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wiedermal ist man froh in Österreich zu leben



Ist nur eine Frage der zeit bis unsere Politiker in Österreich den Jugenschutz umwerfen....die krabschen ja eh schon an dem herum


----------



## Actionhero2300 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*



			
				Bundesfamilienministerin von der Leyen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alterskennzeichen sind wie die Warnhinweise auf Zigarettenpackungen nicht mehr zu übersehen.


Natürlich. Das ist ja auch das geliche. Computer-Spiele haben eine nachgewiesene schädliche Wirkung. Danach kommen noch Wahnhinnweise dazu, wie z.B. Computer spielen kann tödlich sein. Das muss man den Leuten abgewöhnen, Beziehungsweise dürfen die Leute auch gar nicht erst damit anfangen. Und demnächst werden Spiele auch teurer und mann darf sie nur noch mit Karte kaufen. Oder wie soll man das verstehen? Abschreckung ist ja zumindestens bei den Ziggaretten das Ziel. Ist es das jetzt auch bei den Spielen? Und wieso hab ich das Gefühl, dass da wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird und der Jugendschutz bei Spielen härter wird während bei Filmen überhaupt nichts der gleichen passiert?
Überhaupt wird das alles nichts bringen, weil die Situation meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Überschätzt wird. Dass im Bundestag fast keiner etwas von neuen ist ja nun schon öfter hervorgetreten. Und wenn, wie ja vorgekommen über mangelnde Transparenz bei der USK gesprochen wird und dabei gleich mal übersehen wird, dass dort bei jeder Entscheidung Vertreter der Landesjugendämter dabei sitzen, muss ich mich echt fragen wie die verantwortlichen Politiker sich informieren. Gehen diese anstatt sich an die Verantwortlichen zu wenden gleich zu Prof. Dr. Pfeiffer?


----------



## Luccah (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*

Jugendschutz von mir aus, aber bitte sollen die die erwachsenen gamer spielen lassen was sie für richtig finden...versteh nicht was die für ein Problem mit der grösse der USK Siegeln haben...wie gross sollen die den werden? Steht dann auf einer Gamepackung " Vorsichtig dieser Titel könnte ihr Kind zum potenziellen Amokläufer mutieren lassen", oder wie? Mir reicht das "Games for Windows" schon...irgendwie denken die, das die meisten gamer Kids sind, das stimmt aber so überhaupt nicht. Zudem hat noch KEINE Studie EINDEUTIG bewissen, das games für gewalttätige Jugendliche verantwortlich gemacht werden können, und das wird auch nicht geschehen. So basiert dieses Gesetz lediglich auf Unwissenheit und Mutmassungen.Es wird keine Zeit investiert um die wahren Gründe für erhöhte Gewaltbereitschaft herauszufinden, Games sind da scheinbar ein dankbares Opfer....Aber solange ich meine Games im gewohnten Zustand erwerben kann, soll es mir egal sein.


----------



## Omti (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*

blub, blub blub... ist das einzige was mir jetzt so akut dazu einfällt...

abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Jugendschutzmaßnahmen spätestens 20 Jahre später lächerlich wirken.
Na inoffizielle auflösung der USK sein oder so...
Wenn jetzt sowieso die Spiele indiziert werden die der Regierung nicht passen, dann kann man die USK ja eigentlich auch gleich dichtmachen.

Sie ist eh überflüssig, da sich eh kein Mensch an ihre Angaben hält. So hat z.B. fast jeder aus meiner Klasse damals schon mit 14 CS gezockt, und sich nen Sch... Dreck um die Altersangaben geschert.

Nunja, aber wenn Politiker sich Profilieren muss, dann mutt dat wohl sein.

MfG Omti


----------



## BladeWND (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*



			
				Omti am 19.12.2007 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> blub, blub blub... ist das einzige was mir jetzt so akut dazu einfällt...
> 
> abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Jugendschutzmaßnahmen spätestens 20 Jahre später lächerlich wirken.
> Na inoffizielle auflösung der USK sein oder so...
> ...



Jepp, sonst muss auch die Haltbarkeitsangabe von Joghurt größer geschrieben werden, denn wie soll ich sonst meine Kinder vor abgelaufenem Joghurt schützen?


----------



## Kaller1986 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*

*gähn* das alles ist mir mir mittlerweile sowas von egal... lange ists her das ich mir  mal n ballerspiel bei media markt und konsorten gekauft hab. solange die ihre games nich uncut anbieten (sei es von mir aus auch in einem separtem raum, mit ausweißkontrolle), werd ichs auch nicht mehr tun. ich bestelle bei spielegrotte. einfach einmal nen perso mailen, dann kann man dort immer wieder bestellen. völlig unkompliziert! ist zum teil sogar billiger.  bei gameware.at könnte selbst n 10 jähriger doom3 kaufen da es nichmal ne alterskontrolle gibt. da sehen die politiker mal was ihre tollen neuen gesetze bringen. einfach nur lächerlich das ganze...

aber wenn sich einige leute nun besser und sicherer fühlen.....


----------



## Omti (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*



			
				Kaller1986 am 19.12.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn sich einige leute nun besser und sicherer fühlen.....



Hält nicht lange... Der nächste Amoklauf kommt bestimmt. Besonders da die Leute heute nicht mehr umbedingt einfach nur Selbstmord begehen, sondern sich denken, ok ich nehmn paar mit...
und scheisse genug geht es ja in diesen Land genug Leuten -> Tendenz steigend.


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.12.2007 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich bedarf es einer differenzierten Betrachtung, aber würdest Du einen Post von mir lesen welcher 10 DIN A4 Seiten füllt? Mein Gott was ist denn hier los?

Ich gebe aktuelle Beispiele worauf man sich gerne tiefer informieren darf. 

Zudem vertrete ich hier eine Meinung, die darf ich auch wiedergeben, ohne Sie zu demontieren, das würde meine Beitrage ad absurdum führen.

Auch sind meine Punkte alle richtig. In einem Forum jedoch ein ausführliche Erörterung mit These, Antithese, Synthese und Ausblick zu erstellen ist wohl nicht der Sinn einer Forumsdiskussion.
Aber gerne dürft Ihr alle nachlesen, vertiefen und reflektieren was ich geschrieben habe. Quellen gibt es zuhauf.

Panik mache ich bestimmt nicht, allerdings gehöre ich auch nicht zu den Menschen, die warten bis es zu spät ist und dann maulen als hätten Sie sich schon immer dafür eingesetzt und alles wäre ja so plötzlich gekommen - würde ich das tun, wäre mein Leben mit Sicherheit bequemer, ich würde mich weniger ärgern und ich hätte mehr Freizeit - zum Glück habe ich da aber ein andere Einstellung...

Der absolute Hammer ist, wie die Du denn davon ausgehen kannst, dass ich mich nicht engagiere. Woraus schließt Du das? 

Jedenfalls liegst Du weit daneben.

So, da Du ja so schlau darlegst, wie falsch ich liege, wie undifferenziert ich schreibe, darf ich doch mal Fragen, mit welchem Recht Du meinen Beitrag kritisierst? Hast Du auch eine eigene Meinung, die Du mir darlegen könntest?
Das jedenfalls hat eX gemacht, Du hingegen schaltest Sich ein und äußerst Dich zur Sache gar nicht - beschränkst Dich darauf mich zu kritisieren!

Es ist ja löblich, dass Du eX zu verteidigen versuchst, aber er hat Dir ja selbst ein Beispiel geliefiert, was klar belegt, dass es keine Panikmache ist. Lese doch bitte mal, was es mit dem Patriot Pact auf sich hat! Das findet statt in einer Demokratie. Folglich ist es mehr als nur sinnvoll, das zu hinterfragen und sich dagegen zu wehren - letztlich ikönnte man sogar von einer demokratische Pflicht reden.

Wie darf ich denn eigentlich folgendes Verstehen?


			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.12.2007 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zunächst einmal ist Deine Art zu zitieren falsch, denn meine Aussage steht in Deinem Post kontextlos. Hättest Du alles zitiert, wäre auch klar, dass ich eben zu denen gehöre, die eben nicht der Meinung sind, dass es so einfach ist... 

Aber egal... Mir scheint es fast so, dass Du hier eine sture grundsätzliche Gegenposition aufbaust, dann mal weiter - da ist mir der Austausch mit eX aber wesentlich lieber...


----------



## Kaller1986 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*



			
				Omti am 19.12.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaller1986 am 19.12.2007 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann sollen sies eben ganz verbieten. niemand wird mich einsperren bloß weil ich n ballerspiel spiele oder im ausland kaufe. angesichts der tatsache das die justiz selbst kinderschänder in der regel nach 6-7jährchen psychatrie wieder laufen lässt weil wir es uns nicht leisten können die alle drinnen zu behalten habe ich glaube ich keine allzu großen strafen zu befürchten. neulich lief auch mal was im fernsehen über illegale musik downloads. die ganzen strafanzeigen wurden von der justiz garnicht mehr weiterbearbeitet weil es sich um belanglosigkeiten handelte. da werden kleine häufchen gemacht und das ganz wird dann in nen schrank gelegt. und nix weiter passiert. so würde es auch gehen wenn wir pc spiele verbieten. 

die ganze diskussion geht mir mittlerweile am Ar*** vorbei. wenn der staat mein geld nicht will dann kaufe ich eben im ausland. fertig...


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 19.12.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll ja Leute geben die "Demokratie" mit "Freiheit ohne Grenzen" verwechseln.
> Welche Maßnahmen würdest vorschlagen um neue Technologien in die Verbechensbekämpfung miteinzubeziehen?
> Wo ist die Grenze zwischen Freiheit und Sicherheit?
> Meckern und Nörgeln kann jeder, was würdest du vorschlagen?
> ...



Lieber Boesor,

gerne würde ich Dir alle meine Argumente aufzählen, aber mir ist dafür nun meine Freizeit zu schade, da ich Beispiele genannt habe und jeder kann mit einem minimalen Rechercheaufwand zu offiziellen und fachmännischen Gegenargumenten kommen. Außerdem könnte ich nur wiedergeben, was meine Quellen sagen, also werde ich einen kleinen Teil von denen hier offenlegen...

Die Essenz davon wird immer bleiben, dass es keine Notwendigkeit gibt, hier weiter zu verschärfen, sondern dass es genügt, bestehende Gesetze und Bekämpfungsmöglichkeiten zur Anwendung zu bringen und gegeben falls die Organe zu stärken, finanziell und personell.

Fest steht auch, dass die Bundesregierung auf jedes neue Gesetz das Wort Sicherheit schreibt, weil sie damit in DE fast alles durchbekommt.

Ich werde jetzt ein paar Quellen angeben:

Hier *ein sehr gutes und anschauliches Videointerview mit Peter Schaar* (Bundesbeauftragter für Datenschutz), in diesem werden interessante statistische Erhebungen genannt, die klar belegen, dass hier übertrieben wird:
http://www.elektrischer-reporter.de/index.php/site/film/47/

Eine sehr gute Seite zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung, auch hier geht es nur um Fakten, nicht um Polemik oder ähnliches:
http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/

Eine weitere Seite, die einige deutsche Skurrilitäten in Sachen DE und neue digitale Welt:
www.piratenpartei.de

Sogar eine Seite der Bundesregierung ist kritischer als manch ein junger Mensch in diesem Forum:
http://www.bfdi.bund.de/

Ansonsten dürft Ihr Euch noch gerne bei der BASIS der SPD umschauen.
Das Grüne und Linke eine sehr kritische Meinung haben, dürfte bekannt sein, aber auch fast jeder der FDP dürfte das kritischer sehen als manch ein Forumsteilnehmer, schade eigentlich, Ihr seid jung und solltet eigentlich ein wenig mehr hinterfragen.

Aber das was hier passiert hat System und birgt die Gefahren, Ihr seht jetzt keinen Handlungsbedarf und werdet es später bereuen...

Eines steht doch fest, ist die Tür erst einmal einen Spalt weit geöffnet, werden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt und die Tür, das steht nun mal fest, ist irgendwann aus ihren Angeln gerissen...
Dieses Risiko steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Gefahrenlage in DE - ganz im gegenteil sind wir doch ein sehr sicheres LAnd...

Grüße
Satchmo

PS: Es gibt noch eine Menge mehr Links und Quellen, im Übrigen auch sehr gute Literatur - aber das überlasse ich jetzt Euch.
Eigentlich will ich sowieso nur das Denken anstoßen...


----------



## terrorgamer9 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

So ein Spiel werd ich dann auch nicht mehr Kaufen, wo das Jugendschutzzeichen größer ist als das Bild auf der Verpackung! (Wenn es so herausstrahlt versaut es die Ganze Packung) Könnten doch gleich die ganze Packung Rot machen Rießen Zeichen Verbot und klein drunter geschrieben.


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich bedarf es einer differenzierten Betrachtung, aber würdest Du einen Post von mir lesen welcher 10 DIN A4 Seiten füllt?



Wäre mir lieber als mich mit einer Stichpunktargumentation auseinanderzusetzen.



> Ich gebe aktuelle Beispiele worauf man sich gerne tiefer informieren darf.



Mal übelegt, dass du als Argumentationsführer die Bringeschuld hast und nicht die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer? Achtlos Begriffe in die Runde zu werfen mit dem Motto *Und nun macht was draus* ist keine Argumentation.



> Zudem vertrete ich hier eine Meinung, die darf ich auch wiedergeben, ohne Sie zu demontieren, das würde meine Beitrage ad absurdum führen.



Du gibst die von dir vertretene Meinung wieder - dein gutes Recht. Doch muss es doch auch in deinem Interesse liegen, diese Meinung plausibel darzustellen. Tust du in Meinen augen nicht unbedingt. Das 'as absurdum' lasse ich an dieser Stelle mal unkommentiert.  



> Auch sind meine Punkte alle richtig.



Ach sooo... ja stimmt, jetzt leuchtet's mir auch ein. 



> Der absolute Hammer ist, wie die Du denn davon ausgehen kannst, dass ich mich nicht engagiere. Woraus schließt Du das?



Wo sagte ich, dass ich davon ausgehe? Ich sagte lediglich, dass es auf mich nicht den Anschein macht und deutlich, dass ich es nicht weiß.



> Jedenfalls liegst Du weit daneben.



Aha...



> So, da Du ja so schlau darlegst, wie falsch ich liege, wie undifferenziert ich schreibe, darf ich doch mal Fragen, mit welchem Recht Du meinen Beitrag kritisierst?



Mit welchem Recht? Ich denke, es nennt sich 'Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung' (Art. 5, Abs. 1 GG bzw. Art 19 AEdM). Bestimmt schonmal irgendwo gehört.



> Hast Du auch eine eigene Meinung, die Du mir darlegen könntest?



Ob ich eine hab? Ja. Ob ich sie an dieser Stelle erneut darlegen muss? Nein, da ich mich bereits im Verlaufe dieses Threads bereits dazu geäußert habe.



> Das jedenfalls hat eX gemacht, Du hingegen schaltest Sich ein und äußerst Dich zur Sache gar nicht - beschränkst Dich darauf mich zu kritisieren!



Es obliegt mir, ob ich mich zu der Sache äußern möchte bzw. den Redakteuren/Admins/Mods (was auch immer), ob ich das muss.



> Es ist ja löblich, dass Du eX zu verteidigen versuchst, [...]



Warum sollte ich jemanden verteidigen, den ich weder kenne noch etwas mit ihm zu tun habe? Möchtest du mir das Recht streitig machen, dieselbe oder eine ähnliche Auffassung zu vertreten wie jemand anderes?



> Lese doch bitte mal, was es mit dem Patriot Pact auf sich hat!



Tut mir leid, finde ich nicht viel gehaltvolles zu. Kann es sein, dass es sich um den Patriot ACT handelt? So viel zum fundierten Hintergrundwissen. 



> Das findet statt in einer Demokratie. Folglich ist es mehr als nur sinnvoll, das zu hinterfragen und sich dagegen zu wehren - letztlich ikönnte man sogar von einer demokratische Pflicht reden.



Etwas zu hinterfragen oder sich nötigenfalls dagegen zu wehren ist die eine Sache. Den Untergang der Demokratie zu beschreiben eine andere.



> Zunächst einmal ist Deine Art zu zitieren falsch, denn meine Aussage steht in Deinem Post kontextlos. Hättest Du alles zitiert, wäre auch klar, dass ich eben zu denen gehöre, die eben nicht der Meinung sind, dass es so einfach ist...



Allein schon durch die Satzstruktur müsste jedem klar sein, dass die Aussage nur im Kontext zu verstehen ist. Die verkürzte Wiedergabe diente lediglich der Übersichtlichkeit und offensichtlich ist dir der Bezug ja auch klar geworden. 

Wenn ich dich allerdings richtig verstanden habe, bist du der Meinung, ohne soziale Probleme gäbe es keinen Drogenkonsum in Deutschland. Ist für mich eine unhaltbare Prognose.


----------



## terrorgamer9 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Die Polizei sollte öfters die Läden kontrollieren dann musste man die Verpackung nicht verschmutzen!


----------



## terrorgamer9 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Lach haha!!! Konkreter geht gar nicht mehr! So ne deutliche Aussage hab ich in dem Forum noch nie gehört. Das ihr Admins immer alles zu Kritisieren habt!


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

@Gasoline

Im Gegensatz zur Dir, bin ich meiner von Dir genannten Bringschuld gerecht geworden, gerne darfst Du ein wenig hochscrollen...


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dich allerdings richtig verstanden habe, bist du der Meinung, ohne soziale Probleme gäbe es keinen Drogenkonsum in Deutschland. Ist für mich eine unhaltbare Prognose.



Oh man, weißt Du was Du langweilst mich...
Du willst es nicht verstehen und somit könnte ich sowieso sagen was ich möchte...

Ach übrigens, selbstverständlich heißt es Patriot Act, dass ich Pact schrieb dürfte wohl wenig darüber aussagen wieviel Hintergrundwissen ich habe - sehr armer Kommentar von Dir!
Bei Deiner Argumentationsdichte (oder besser Argumentationsdefizit) ist es natürlich auch sehr wichtig, auf Art. 5, Abs. 1 GG bzw. Art 19 AEdM zu verweisen, wäre ja sonst nicht mehr viel übrig. 
Leider bezog sich meine Frage ja doch auf ein wenig mehr, hast mal wieder in bester journalistischer Manier zurecht gekürzt... Liest sich ja auch besser und sonst hättest Du ja auch kein Gesetz zitieren können. Witzig...


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gasoline
> 
> Im Gegensatz zur Dir, bin ich meiner von Dir genannten Bringschuld gerecht geworden, gerne darfst Du ein wenig hochscrollen...



Wie großzügig von dir. Und entschuldige bitte, dass ich nicht die Zeit hatte, meinen Post vor deinem zu veröffentlichen. Ich werde in Zukunft mehr Freizeit für diese Diskussion reservieren.  

Allerdings sehe ich nicht, in welcher Beziehung ich eine Bringeschuld zu leisten habe.   

Und trotzdem ändert es nichts daran, dass deine Argumentationsführung kaum fundiert ist nur weil du jetzt anfängst, zusätzlich zu deinen Stichpunkten nun auch noch mit Internetpräsenzen um dich wirfst. Also tut mir leid aber in meinen Augen plapperst du (zeitweise wortwörtlich) lediglich die Phrasen nach, die andere Menschen bereits von sich gegeben haben, welche im Bundesstaat Deutschland schlicht und ergreifend nur die Institutionalisierung des Großen Bruders sehen. Von persönlicher Reflexion und sachlicher Auseinandersetzung kommt für meinen Geschmack sehr wenig herüber. 

Ich langweile dich? Okay, kann ich mit leben. Bin auch nicht hier um dich zu unterhalten, Gott bewahre.

Da du allerdings auch keinen Versuch unternimmst, auf mein eventuelles Missverständnis deiner These einzugehen, sehe ich meine Auffassung diesbezüglich als bestätigt an und attestiere hiermit eine chronische Form von Realitätsflucht. 



> Ach übrigens, selbstverständlich heißt es Patriot Act, dass ich Pact schrieb dürfte wohl wenig darüber aussagen wieviel Hintergrundwissen ich habe - sehr armer Kommentar von Dir!



Tut es in der Tat. Denn jemandem nahezulegen, sich über etwas zu informieren, dessen korrekte Schreibweise einem nicht einmal bekannt ist, zeugt nicht gerade von großer Kenntnis. Der Schuss ging einfach nach hinten los und nun kannst du es nicht wahr haben - schon sehr schwach.

Btw, ein Argumentationsdefizit herrscht dort, wo versucht wird zu argumentieren und dies nicht gelingt - trifft hier allerdings beides nicht zu.


----------



## ING (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

ich frag mich ob die auch den jugendschutz wieder entschärfen würden wenn jemand wegen den  jugendschutzbestimmungen amok läuft ?  

@satchmo: deine 0815 orwell phrasen nerven aber genau so und sind hier auch noch ziemlich fehl am platz  bau dir irgendwo im wald ne hütte dann bist du garantiert frei von überwachung und vorschriften und wir alle (dich eingeschlossen) müssten uns nicht genervt fühlen, was anderes bleibt dir in dieser welt nähmlich nicht übrig


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.12.2007 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich ist es jetzt bewiesen, Dir geht es nicht um eine sachliche, themengebundene Diskussion, Du hast Dich lediglich aus irgend einen Grund emotional gegen mich gerichtet und versuchst das mit jedem Satz zu bekräftigen - pass auf Deinen Blutdruck auf...

Letztlich würdest Du zu allem sagen, dass ich irgendwas nachplappere usw. Ich habe Deinen Post gar nicht mehr richtig gelesen, drehst Dich ja eigentlich nur noch um Dich selbst. 

Ich bin raus, auf jeden Fall für Dich, sonst fange ich am Ende auch an, irgendeinen Unsinn persönlich zu nehmen... ich hätte wenigstens einen Grund dazu.
Bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass Du Dich in einem Zwei-Augen Gespräch besser verhälst, sollte mir aber eigentlich egal sein...


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 19.12.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich ob die auch den jugendschutz wieder entschärfen würden wenn jemand wegen den  jugendschutzbestimmungen amok läuft ?
> 
> @satchmo: deine 0815 orwell phrasen nerven aber genau so und sind hier auch noch ziemlich fehl am platz  bau dir irgendwo im wald ne hütte dann bist du garantiert frei von überwachung und vorschriften und wir alle (dich eingeschlossen) müssten uns nicht genervt fühlen, was anderes bleibt dir in dieser welt nähmlich nicht übrig



Ist klar!


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist es jetzt bewiesen, Dir geht es nicht um eine sachliche, themengebundene Diskussion



Wie gesagt, ich nehme auf die Aussagen und Sachverhalte Bezug, auf die ich mich auch beziehen möchte. Aber wo geht es dir denn um eine sachliche und themengebundene Diskussion, die du ja forderst? Ich erinnere nochmal an dein Eingangsposting, welches unterm Strich lediglich aus einem Rundumschlag auf die Politik und einem fröhlichen BRD-Bashing bestand.



> Du hast Dich lediglich aus irgend einen Grund emotional gegen mich gerichtet und versuchst das mit jedem Satz zu bekräftigen - pass auf Deinen Blutdruck auf...



Emotional? Wo das?  Den Grund für meine Bezugnahme auf deine Äußerungen kann ich dir jedoch nennen: Sie sind in meinen Augen schlichtweg realitätsfremd und von Panikmache und haltlosen Pauschalisierungen geprägt, weshalb ich von meinem Recht gebrauch mache, diese auch so darzustellen. Und übrigens, meinem Blutdruck geht's prächtig, danke für den Hinweis 



> Letztlich würdest Du zu allem sagen, dass ich irgendwas nachplappere usw.



Wenn es weiterhin diesen Tatbestand erfüllt, natürlich.



> Ich habe Deinen Post gar nicht mehr richtig gelesen



Was dich natürlich für eine Diskussion schon sehr qualifiziert... 



> ...sonst fange ich am Ende auch an, irgendeinen Unsinn persönlich zu nehmen...



Keine Angst, persönlich nehme ich hier eh nichts


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was dich natürlich für eine Diskussion schon sehr qualifiziert...



Welche Diskussion? Du beschränkst Dich ja ausschließlich darauf, mir Unsachlichkeit und Unwissenheit zu unterstellen, was gibt es da zu diskutieren? 

Gerne noch mal zu meinem Eingangspost:
*Wie ich bereits erwähnte*, war dieser mehr von Emotionalität denn Sachlichkeit geprägt. 
In der Tat nicht sehr konstruktiv, aber eben manchmal nötig und bestimmt auch erlaubt. Da dieser Beitrag aber gegen keinen Forenteilnehmer gerichtet war und ich später eben doch zur Sachlichkeit überging, eignet er sich nicht sonderlich um immer und immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen! 

Dass Du das tust, spricht eben nicht für Dich, denn ich versuchte lediglich meinen Standpunkt darzulegen, während Du Dich Deinen Unterstellungen gegen meine Person zugewandt hast.

Mir bescheinigen zu wollen, meine Meinung gründe sich auf "Nachplapperei" bewegt sich nun wirklich auf einem wenig fairen und sehr niedrigen Niveau. 

Diese Aussage wirst Du wohl kaum treffen können, denn mit Verlaub, kennen tust Du mich nun wirklich nicht! Letztlich und streng genommen ist das nichts weiter als eine haltlose Behauptung, die nah an der Grenze zur persönlichen Beleidigung steht!

Jetzt frage ich Dich, wo siehst Du zwischen uns beiden eine Diskussion?


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Nenn' es 'Unterhaltung', wenn dich der Begriff 'Diskussion' zu sehr stört. Dass diese stattfindet, wirst du kaum bestreiten wollen.



> Dass Du das tust, spricht eben nicht für Dich, denn ich versuchte lediglich meinen Standpunkt darzulegen, während Du Dich Deinen Unterstellungen gegen meine Person zugewandt hast.



Wo habe ich dich bitte persönlich angegriffen? Oo



> Mir bescheinigen zu wollen, meine Meinung gründe sich auf "Nachplapperei" bewegt sich nun wirklich auf einem wenig fairen und sehr niedrigen Niveau.



Wie kann sich denn die persönliche Meinung auf eigene Äußerungen begründen?  Ist nicht eher die Äußerung Produkt der eigenen Meinung? 

Aber im Ernst. Du wiederholst des öfteren Äußerungen anderer, deren Auffassungen sich deiner ähneln, das kannst du auch nicht von der Hand weisen. Und welchen Eindruck soll dies denn sonst hinterlassen, wenn nicht den der 'Nachplapperei'?



> Diese Aussage wirst Du wohl kaum treffen können, denn mit Verlaub, kennen tust Du mich nun wirklich nicht!



Richtig. Ich kenne dich nicht. Ich muss dich auch nicht kennen um mich auf deine Aussagen zu beziehen, die offensichtlich kongruent mit denen anderer durch Quellen zitierte Personen sind.



> Letztlich und streng genommen ist das nichts weiter als eine haltlose Behauptung, die nah an der Grenze zur persönlichen Beleidigung steht!





			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Eines steht doch fest, ist die Tür erst einmal einen Spalt weit geöffnet, werden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt und die Tür, das steht nun mal fest, ist irgendwann aus ihren Angeln gerissen...





			
				Peter Schaar schrieb:
			
		

> “Wenn wir erstmal die Tür einen Spalt breit aufmachen, ist sie irgendwann sperrangelweit offen.”





			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fest steht auch, dass die Bundesregierung auf jedes neue Gesetz das Wort Sicherheit schreibt, weil sie damit in DE fast alles durchbekommt.





			
				elektronischer reporter schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Land ist so sicher wie nie. Trotzdem bekommen Politiker nahezu alle Gesetze durch, solange sie "Sicherheit" darauf schreiben.



Haltlose Behauptungen? Hm... hiermit widerlegt. Übrigens, Unterstellung von Beleidigung erfüllt den Tatbestand der 'Üblen Nachrede' bzw 'Verleumdung.


----------



## titan-snow (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*

[Das Schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist, das die politiker sich in Themen und Gebiete einmischen von denen Sie Absolut nichts Verstehen. Dann vergessen die Politiker ja ganz das Fernsehen, welches mit Brutalität übersät ist. Leider gilt bei denen der Standpunkt: Hauptsache irgend etwas absolut Hirnloses daher gebabbelt und Wählerstimmen fangen. Ich sage die sollen sich mal um die wirklich wichtigen Sachen Kümmern wie zum beispiel : Soziale Brennpunkte entschärfen und Arbeitsplätze mit vernünftigen Löhnen schaffen. Es ist zum Kotzen mit unseren Politikern die sich nur Ihre eigene Tasche mit Geld von uns Finanziert vollstopfen. Ein klares Pfuideubel an unsere Politik.


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nenn' es 'Unterhaltung', wenn dich der Begriff 'Diskussion' zu sehr stört. Dass diese stattfindet, wirst du kaum bestreiten wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht Dein Ernst!
Natürlich kommt das aus meinen Quellen. Ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich habe in genau diesem Post eingangs gesagt, dass ich doch lieber gleich die Quellen nenne!
Aus diesen kommen auch die von Dir zitierten Passagen aus dem Ende meines Beitrags - also nach den Links! 

Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, ich verlinke zu einem Film und anderen Web-Seiten und nutze danach Satzformulierungen, bei *denen es mir darauf ankommt*, dass Sie von mir seien?

Diese Formulierungen kommen in dem Beitrag von Peter Schaar vor, sind aber auch tausendfach an anderen Stellen genannt worden. 

Was ist das für eine Haarspalterei? 

Aus diesen Formulierungen bezog ich doch nicht auf die Schnelle mal eine Meinung, die dann meine wird und anschließend gehe ich in Foren damit hausieren! 
Es ist doch völlig unerheblich, dass ich ein gutes Satzgefüge, was sich zu einem Sinn erschließt nutze, wenn es doch auf den Punkt bringt was ich zu übermitteln versuche.

Ach komm, wir lassen es. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was Du von mir möchtest.
Ich jedenfalls gründe meine Meinung nicht auf Nachplapperei, dann hätte ich mich in diesem Thread wohl kaum in diese Kontraposition begeben. Zudem würde das weder meinem Bildungsstand noch meinem Alter gerecht werden.

Was sollte das eigentlich:


			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, Unterstellung von Beleidigung erfüllt den Tatbestand der 'Üblen Nachrede' bzw 'Verleumdung.


...erfüllt den Tatbestand der... Jetzt wird es gänzlich albern...

Aber Du darfst über mich natürlich denken was immer Du willst. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Athrun (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Nun, es stellt sich die Frage, ob diese Gesetzesänderungen wirklich etwas bringen: 
klar, es werden vielleicht mehr Spiele oder Filme indiziert, aber wer sich halbwegs mit dem Internet auskennt oder Händler kennt, die auch indizierte Sachen verkaufen, kann die Gesetze meiner Meinung nach recht einfach umgehen. Was mich etwas stört ist die, ich nenn es jetzt so, "Verstaatlichung" der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle der Unterhaltungsindustrie.


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Bundeskabinett beschließt den Entwurf eines Ersten Gesetzes zur Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes*



			
				titan-snow am 19.12.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [Das Schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist, das die politiker sich in Themen und Gebiete einmischen von denen Sie Absolut nichts Verstehen. Dann vergessen die Politiker ja ganz das Fernsehen, welches mit Brutalität übersät ist. Leider gilt bei denen der Standpunkt: Hauptsache irgend etwas absolut Hirnloses daher gebabbelt und Wählerstimmen fangen. Ich sage die sollen sich mal um die wirklich wichtigen Sachen Kümmern wie zum beispiel : Soziale Brennpunkte entschärfen und Arbeitsplätze mit vernünftigen Löhnen schaffen. Es ist zum Kotzen mit unseren Politikern die sich nur Ihre eigene Tasche mit Geld von uns Finanziert vollstopfen. Ein klares Pfuideubel an unsere Politik.



Du wirst es vielleicht nicht glauben aber (Regierungs-)Politiker sind auch in anderen Themengebieten durchaus aktiv.  Siehe Mindestlohndebatte, etc. Ob sie da nun für gerechte Löhne schaffen sollen oder dies den Tarifpartnern obliegen soll, sei außen vor. Schließlich soll dies nicht in eine allgemeine politische Diskussion ausarten 

Man sollte hierbei jedoch auch im Hinterkopf behalten, dass bereits der Wahlkampf für 2009 läuft und je mehr man sich diesem Datum nähert, auch solche Entwürfe und populistische Forderungen in den Vordergrund treten.

Den Grund für eine Fokussierung auf den Computermediensektor im Vergleich zum Rundfunksektor sehe ich darin, dass in den letzten Jahren eher verstärkt über Medien wie Computerspiele (vorrangig eben "Killer-/Ballerspiele") und das Internet berichtet wurde und sich somit für die Parteien, Verbände und Organisationen dieser Bereich als besonders populär herausgebildet hat. Hier ist es für die jeweiligen Akteure dann auch weniger relevant, ob die eigenen Aussagen den Tatsachen entsprechen oder nicht, hauptsache, man tritt öffentlich in Erscheinung. Und dann hast du natürlich recht, wenn du sagst, dass es in diesem Fall vorrangig um Wählerstimmen geht.


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, ich verlinke zu einem Film und anderen Web-Seiten und nutze danach Satzformulierungen, bei *denen es mir darauf ankommt*, dass Sie von mir seien?



Also entweder du verdrehst da jetzt was oder ich verstehe nicht, was du mir damit sagen möchtest. 



> Diese Formulierungen kommen in dem Beitrag von Peter Schaar vor, sind aber auch tausendfach an anderen Stellen genannt worden.



Das mag ja sein. Aber du zitierst an dieser Stelle diese Quellen und benutzt fast identische Formulierungen. Fällt dir was auf?



> Aus diesen Formulierungen bezog ich doch nicht auf die Schnelle mal eine Meinung, die dann meine wird und anschließend gehe ich in Foren damit hausieren!



Hat das etwa jemand behauptet? 



> Es ist doch völlig unerheblich, dass ich ein gutes Satzgefüge, was sich zu einem Sinn erschließt nutze, wenn es doch auf den Punkt bringt was ich zu übermitteln versuche.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen inhaltlicher Wiedergabe und wörtlichem Zitieren; lernt man spätestens in der Mittelstufe. Ach ja.... der Bildungsstand.... wie konnte ich.... 



> Ach komm, wir lassen es. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was Du von mir möchtest.



Kein Wunder, ich möchte ja auch gar nichts. 



> Ich jedenfalls gründe meine Meinung nicht auf Nachplapperei, [...].



Hatte ich auch nie behauptet, hatte ich auch schon Bezug drauf genommen, hat anscheinend nicht gefruchtet... 



> Gasoline am 19.12.2007 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich nicht denken, ist so. 



> Zudem würde das weder meinem Bildungsstand noch meinem Alter gerecht werden.



Herrliches Schlusswort. An Arroganz nicht mehr zu übertreffen.   

In diesem Sinne


----------



## satchmo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 19.12.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrliches Schlusswort. An Arroganz nicht mehr zu übertreffen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne



In Wirklichkeit sind Deine Beiträge, Absatz für Absatz, von Anfang bis Ende an Arroganz nicht zu übertreffen. Du bist dermaßen Selbstgerecht, dass einem schlecht werden könnte! 

Danke für diesen amüsanten Abend...


----------



## Gasoline (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Hast du dafür auch einen Nachweis oder bleibt es bei haltlosen Unterstellungen?  

Ich habe zu danken


----------



## Boesor (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 19.12.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.12.2007 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiter hab ich nicht gelesen, wer nur nachplappert ohne sich selbst Gedanken zu machen ist wiederum meine Zeit nicht wert.


----------



## Markusx26 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich finde es gut. Insbesondere wenn man schon über 18 ist. Vor 10 Jahren, als ich 18 war, kannten wir auch noch Spiele wo es nicht nur ums schlachten ging. Außerdem sollten so einige junge Leute mal das Tageslicht wieder sehen. Wir haben ja genügend COOLE junge Leute, die eigentlich nur Schulversager sind, oder die Lehre wird einfach abgebrochen, weil WoW oder Crysis, oder saufen und Party feiern wichtiger ist als mal was fürs Leben zu tun. 
Wir mussten schließlich auch früher für 1000 Euro Nachtschicht schieben und ein Auto und eine Wohnung finanzieren. Wenn ich dann bei Leuten bin, die nur zocken, saufen, Party feiern, selbst unter der Woche erst um 11:00 Uhr aufstehen, aber noch keine Lehre haben und bereits 22 sind dann ist das doch armselig. Sicherlich sind die Eltern auch daran schuld, aber die Hauptschuld liegt doch bei den Betroffenen selbst.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

@ Gasoline @ Boesor @ Satchmo

Könntet Ihr bitte einen eigenen Thread für eure abschweifenden Themen aufmachen, damit Andere sich wieder über das eigentliche Thema unterhalten können????
Danke


----------



## Itstoolate (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Schwachsinn. Wir ändern ein Gesetz und schon passiert nichts schlimmes mehr. Wenn erstmal im Grundgesetz ausdrücklich erwähnt wird, dass man Kinder nicht in der Kühltruhe aufbewaren darf, wird es auch keine toten Kinder mehr geben  
Die sollten lieber den Verkauf strenger kontrollieren und den Eltern ein wenig mehr Verantwortung einprügeln.
3,5x3,5cm USK-Aufkleber... die haben doch den Arsch auf.



			
				Markusx26 am 20.12.2007 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gut. Insbesondere wenn man schon über 18 ist. Vor 10 Jahren, als ich 18 war, kannten wir auch noch Spiele wo es nicht nur ums schlachten ging. Außerdem sollten so einige junge Leute mal das Tageslicht wieder sehen. Wir haben ja genügend COOLE junge Leute, die eigentlich nur Schulversager sind, oder die Lehre wird einfach abgebrochen, weil WoW oder Crysis, oder saufen und Party feiern wichtiger ist als mal was fürs Leben zu tun.
> Wir mussten schließlich auch früher für 1000 Euro Nachtschicht schieben und ein Auto und eine Wohnung finanzieren. Wenn ich dann bei Leuten bin, die nur zocken, saufen, Party feiern, selbst unter der Woche erst um 11:00 Uhr aufstehen, aber noch keine Lehre haben und bereits 22 sind dann ist das doch armselig. Sicherlich sind die Eltern auch daran schuld, aber die Hauptschuld liegt doch bei den Betroffenen selbst.


Glaubst du allen ernstes, dass in Zeiten von Breitbandinternet und Bittorrent ein Killerspielverbot hilft Jugendlichen ein Lebensziel abseits von "Party machen" zu finden?


----------



## SchweineTigga (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Itstoolate am 20.12.2007 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachsinn. Wir ändern ein Gesetz und schon passiert nichts schlimmes mehr. Wenn erstmal im Grundgesetz ausdrücklich erwähnt wird, dass man Kinder nicht in der Kühltruhe aufbewaren darf, wird es auch keine toten Kinder mehr geben
> Die sollten lieber den Verkauf strenger kontrollieren und den Eltern ein wenig mehr Verantwortung einprügeln.
> 3,5x3,5cm USK-Aufkleber... die haben doch den Arsch auf.
> 
> ...



Noch größer? Ich glaube, dass die gleichzeitig auch noch diejenigen, die es kaufen dürfen, an den Pranger stellen wollen.

Und du hast vollkommen recht: Das Gesetz bringt nichts, da man zwingend woanders ansetzen muss. Aber das haben die jetzt nach x Monaten noch nicht verstanden und werden es erst verstehen, wenn sie selbst sehen können, dass das Gesetz nichts bringt...oder gar nicht.

Ich hab ja Verständnis dafür, dass man es als Politiker sehr schwer hat es allen recht zu machen (was ja auch gar nicht geht), aber solche Sachen müssen nicht sein. Dafür braucht man lediglich 5 Minuten Zeit und einen gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## BladeWND (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SchweineTigga am 20.12.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch größer? Ich glaube, dass die gleichzeitig auch noch diejenigen, die es kaufen dürfen, an den Pranger stellen wollen.
> 
> Und du hast vollkommen recht: Das Gesetz bringt nichts, da man zwingend woanders ansetzen muss. Aber das haben die jetzt nach x Monaten noch nicht verstanden und werden es erst verstehen, wenn sie selbst sehen können, dass das Gesetz nichts bringt...oder gar nicht.
> 
> Ich hab ja Verständnis dafür, dass man es als Politiker sehr schwer hat es allen recht zu machen (was ja auch gar nicht geht), aber solche Sachen müssen nicht sein. Dafür braucht man lediglich 5 Minuten Zeit und einen gesunden Menschenverstand.



Dazu kann man nur sagen


----------



## marwin756 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SchweineTigga am 20.12.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja Verständnis dafür, dass man es als Politiker sehr schwer hat es allen recht zu machen (was ja auch gar nicht geht), aber solche Sachen müssen nicht sein. Dafür braucht man lediglich 5 Minuten Zeit und einen gesunden Menschenverstand.



Das sinnvollste,was es hier seit Seiten gab


----------



## Thunder999 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

lol größere USK-Logos...da haben die Cover-Designer weniger zum tun....!


----------



## RibbAdy (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Buuuuh. so ne scheisse muss doch net sein.
Egos indizieren aber dafür jeden in der Bundeswer an der Waffe ausbilden, ich glaub die sollten lieber mal da anfangen.


----------



## Gasoline (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...?


----------



## Boesor (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				RibbAdy am 20.12.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Buuuuh. so ne scheisse muss doch net sein.
> Egos indizieren aber dafür jeden in der Bundeswer an der Waffe ausbilden, ich glaub die sollten lieber mal da anfangen.



wenn ich das lese freue ich mich, dass wir in Deutschland doch nicht so viel "direkte Demokratie" haben.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				RibbAdy am 20.12.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Buuuuh. so ne scheisse muss doch net sein.
> Egos indizieren aber dafür jeden in der Bundeswer an der Waffe ausbilden, ich glaub die sollten lieber mal da anfangen.



Genau!!! Machen wir Deutschland wehrlos! Sorgen wir dafür, dass Deutschland terroristischen Anschlägen machtlos gegenübersteht. 
Leicht überspitzt.
Was ist denn jetzt so schlimm an der Bundeswehr? Wer nicht hinwill, muss es nicht. Und wer dennoch hingeht, der muss 9 Monate lang sich ein bisschen berieseln lassen und hat Feierabend. So streng, wie es hier geschrieben steht, ist die Bumswehr schon lange nicht mehr. Wochenende frei, täglich FEIERABEND, nicht nur Dienstschluss. Drei Monate Stress, danach ruhige Kugel schieben. Mit etwas Glück werden Führerscheine jeder Art finanziert... Was ist daran verkehrt? Im nachhinein bedaure ich es, dass ich Zivi war.



			
				Boesor am 20.12.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das lese freue ich mich, dass wir in Deutschland doch nicht so viel "direkte Demokratie" haben.


Ich mich auch. Der Gesetzesentwurf geht voll in Ordnung. Nicht jeder Egoshooter gehört in die Regale vom Mediamarkt. Manche sollten einfach unter der Theke liegen. WO ich sie mir abhole, ist mir als Erwachsener doch Schnurz. Haubtsache, sie liegen später in meinem Laufwerk.


----------



## TMRSentinel (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Gut gebrüllt Löwe! Die Massnahmen sind doch ok. Besser als eine bescheuerte generelle Verbotsarie. Erwachsene können ja weiter die Games kaufen und Kinder sollten net jedes bekommen. Eine Lücke wird aber kein Gesetz der Welt schliessen: Die Hirn-Lücke -> Letzte Woche im M.Markt meines Vertrauens (wirklich passiert, kein Spruch):

ca. 8 Jähriger zum Verkäufer neben mir " Wo ist denn Call of Duty 4" ?

Verkäufer: "Meinst Du nicht, dass Du dafür zu jung bist? Das Spiel ist ab 18 und wenn Du 18 bist, bin ich der Nikolaus".

ca. 8 - jähriger :" Mein Pappa ist bei den Photokameras, er kommt gleich und kauft es mir". 

4 Minuten später ... Papa kommt "Tschuldigung, wo isn cod 4 ? "

Wahnsinnn, nix wie weg von den Typen dachte ich mir und bin schnell da raus


----------



## santaclaus333 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TMRSentinel am 20.12.2007 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gebrüllt Löwe! Die Massnahmen sind doch ok. Besser als eine bescheuerte generelle Verbotsarie. Erwachsene können ja weiter die Games kaufen und Kinder sollten net jedes bekommen. Eine Lücke wird aber kein Gesetz der Welt schliessen: Die Hirn-Lücke -> Letzte Woche im M.Markt meines Vertrauens (wirklich passiert, kein Spruch):
> 
> ca. 8 Jähriger zum Verkäufer neben mir " Wo ist denn Call of Duty 4" ?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, was du dagegen einzuwenden hast. Nach § 131 StGb ist es den gesetzlichen Vertretern eines Minderjährigen erlaubt, Spiele mit USK 18 oder indizierte Spiele an diese weiterzugeben. Aber im Prinzip ist dies ein Grund GEGEN das JuDisG, weil so oder so sie es erwachsenen nicht verbieten können, zu kaufen. Und dass diese es an Minderjährige weitergeben, auch nicht.

Mir persönlich ist das alles relativ schnuppe, obwohl ich mich ärgere, dass die Politiker meinen, sie hätten von Games eine Ahnung, obwohl sie noch niemals eines gespielt haben.  Denn bei Amazon.de kann man alle Games, auch indizierte bestellen, und auf den Namen meiner Mutter gibts auch keine Eigenhändig-Versand-Probleme. Und apropos: Meine Mutter stimmt zu, dass ich das auf ihren Namen bestelle.


----------



## Boesor (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 20.12.2007 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persönlich ist das alles relativ schnuppe, obwohl ich mich ärgere, dass die Politiker meinen, sie hätten von Games eine Ahnung, obwohl sie noch niemals eines gespielt haben.  Denn bei Amazon.de kann man alle Games, auch indizierte bestellen, und auf den Namen meiner Mutter gibts auch keine Eigenhändig-Versand-Probleme. Und apropos: Meine Mutter stimmt zu, dass ich das auf ihren Namen bestelle.



Man sollte mal mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen Politiker haben keine ahnung von Games.
Oder genauer gesagt haben sie diese Ahnung wohl auch nicht, aber darauf begründet sich ja nicht ihr Entscheidung.
In diesem Fall haben sie ja eine Untersuchung durch das Hans Bredow Institut zur Grundlage gemacht.
Mann könnte also sagen die Politiker sind indirekt besser informiert als manch ein User hier.

Und die sache mit deiner Mama ist ja kein Fehler im Jugendschutzsystem.
Den Eltern soll und kann die verantwortung ja nicht abgenommen werden.
Wenn diene Erziehungsberechtigten der Ansicht sind, dass du "ab 18" Spiele spielen sollst soll es wohl so sein.


----------



## santaclaus333 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.12.2007 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 20.12.2007 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann zu jedem Thema jemanden mit einer Studie beauftragen, so dass das rauskommt was du willst. Ich könnte genausogut das Hans Bredow Institut beauftragen, mir eine Studie zu erstellen, dass "Jugenschutz" sinnlos ist, nicht durchsetzbar, blödsinn und schizophrenie.

Wie Churchill zu sagen pflegte: "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast."


----------



## Boesor (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 20.12.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann zu jedem Thema jemanden mit einer Studie beauftragen, so dass das rauskommt was du willst. Ich könnte genausogut das Hans Bredow Institut beauftragen, mir eine Studie zu erstellen, dass "Jugenschutz" sinnlos ist, nicht durchsetzbar, blödsinn und schizophrenie.



könntest du, allerdings würde dieses Wunschergebnis nicht herauskommen
Es gibt weltweit sehr viele Studien zum Thema "Gewalt und Medien", die kann man natürlich alle ignorieren, allerdings macht einen das nicht gerade glaubwürdiger.


----------



## santaclaus333 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.12.2007 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 20.12.2007 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du wirst aber wohl zugeben müssen, dass man Studien nicht glauben sollte. Wer es dennoch tut, den bemitleide ich. Außerdem gibt es mehr Studien, die einen Zusammenhang zwischen Games und Gewalt NICHT beweisen können, als welche meinen dies tun zu können.


----------



## Boesor (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 20.12.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst aber wohl zugeben müssen, dass man Studien nicht glauben sollte. Wer es dennoch tut, den bemitleide ich.



Eigentlich hasse ich diese Frage ja, aber darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist?




> Außerdem gibt es mehr Studien, die einen Zusammenhang zwischen Games und Gewalt NICHT beweisen können, als welche meinen dies tun zu können.


Welche Zusammenhänge?
Zwischen Computerspielen und Amokläufen? Da stimme ich zu, wie es vermutlich der Großteil tun wird.
Aber das Computerspiele bei Jugendlichen keinerlei Einfluss ausüben, bzw ausüben können, die Studien würden mich dann interessieren, falls du darauf hinaus willst.


----------



## BladeWND (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.12.2007 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 20.12.2007 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man ist aber auch solange unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist


----------



## Boesor (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 21.12.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist aber auch solange unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist



Hier gehts aber nicht um Schuld oder Verurteilung.
Beim Jugendschutz gehts natürlich auch ein Stück weit um Prävention.
Und die bestehenden Studien geben absolut Anlass zu einem konsequenten Jugendschutz.
Auch wenn selbstverständlich nicht jeder Jugendliche durch "Killerspiele" beeinflußt wird oder gar Schäden davon trägt.


----------



## michel73 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich glaub die frau von der leyem muss mal richtig durch interviewt werden, dann geht das wieder.


----------



## michel73 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

von der Leyen.................so


----------



## DaStash (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 20.12.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 20.12.2007 20:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, kann man auch so sehen wie der bekannte Herr hier 

Es gibt Lügen, es gibt verdammte Lügen, und dann gibt es noch die Statistiken“ (Winston Churchill). 


Meine Meinung:

Statistiken lügen nicht unbedingt aber Sie trügen!!

Man kann auf jeden Fall Statistiken zum Lügen missbrauchen aber man kann auch damit Tatsachen untermauern. Jeh nach dem für was man sie gerade braucht 

MfG


----------



## BladeWND (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.12.2007 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 21.12.2007 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gesetze ändern aber nichts?!!? Wenn mehr Unfälle an einer Kreuzung passieren werden auch nicht plötzlich größere STOP Schilder aufgestellt. Warum? Weil es keinen unterschied macht.


----------



## DaStash (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 21.12.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.12.2007 01:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, willst du es nicht verstehen? Es ist nun einmal Fakt, dass Eltern die Ihren Kindern Spiele kaufen, eben nicht immer dieses winzige Hinweisschild sehen. Ist auch normal, denn durch die überbunnten Cover einer Verpackung, wird das Auge nun einmal, vielleicht sogar bewusst????, von solchen ehr informativen Dingen abgelengt.. Zumindestens erreciht man dadurch eine höhere Aufmerksamkeit und was dann die betreffenden Eltern daraus machen, bleibt Ihre Sache. Mehr kann ja der Staat auch nicht tun.....


----------



## BladeWND (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 21.12.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 21.12.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man deine Meinung und deren anderen muss ja auch nicht immer richtig sein, wir haben in Deutschland einfach das Problem das nur an etwas gedacht wird wenn ein Gesetz da ist.
Für die ganz doofen brauchen wir dann noch rießige Warnheinweise. Wo sowas hinführt sieht man in den USA "Achtung Kaffee ist heiß" wie gesagt mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand sieht man mehr und auch die "kleinen" Symbole


----------



## DaStash (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 21.12.2007 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 21.12.2007 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist aber leider nun einmal im Moment so und von daher ist das ein richtiger Schritt!

Was hast du denn für Alternativevorschläge und wenn, wie willst du/ würdest du Diese durchsetzen?


----------



## BladeWND (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 21.12.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 21.12.2007 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine, ich finde nach wie vor das die Maßnahmen die es im Moment gibt ausreichen, in anderen Ländern geht es ja auch.

So bin erst heute Abend wieder zum aufregen das kannst dir also mit der Antwort Zeit lassen


----------



## Boesor (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 21.12.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine, ich finde nach wie vor das die Maßnahmen die es im Moment gibt ausreichen, in anderen Ländern geht es ja auch.
> 
> So bin erst heute Abend wieder zum aufregen das kannst dir also mit der Antwort Zeit lassen



Bei Saturn sind die ab 18 Spiele recht häufig in extra roten Umverpackungen, damit die Kassierer schneller sehen können, dass es sich um nicht jugendfreie Ware handelt.
Jetzt frage ich mich glatt warum die das bislang gemacht haben, denn 1. hast du ja schon mit einer umwerfenden Argumentation festgestellt das es nicht nötig ist (Und zwar im Stil von "Ist so!") und 2. hat sie bislang kein Gesetz dazu gezwungen.
Möglicherweise hat Saturn ja die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zu stressigen Zeiten die Kassierer keine zeit haben die Packung zu untersuchen?
Falls du das übrigens unlogisch findest, stell dich mal an einem Dezember Samstag z.B. in den Saturn in Dortmund.


----------



## santaclaus333 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 21.12.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 21.12.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denkst du, es würde etwas bringen, wenn PES2008 über das ganze Cover ein "USK16"-Schild (man kann jemanden foulen --> verletzen) und ganz klein steht: PES 2008? 

Jedenfalls will ich nicht über den Jugend"schutz" an sich dikutierten, denn diese Grundsatzdiskussion wurde schon oft geführt. Viel mehr geht es darum, dass ich nicht einsehe, warum wir ein viel strengeres System als jeder andere Staat der Erde haben. Und mit strenger meine ich im negativen Sinne. Denn was ist an Deutschen Jugendlichen so viel anders als an englischen, französischen, amerikanischen, italienischen, schwedischen, spanischen oder österreicherischen Jugendlichen? Sind die Deutschen so intelligent, und die anderen alle machen das falsch? So ein Denken hat schonmal jemand gedacht, er hat sich am 30.4.1945 die Kugel gegeben. Es kann doch niemand denken, dass wir einen stärkeren "Jugendschutz" brauchen, da er in allen anderen Ländern liberaler ist und außerdem die Erziehung bei den Erziehungsberechtigten liegt, die sollen dem Junior dann halt das Game wegnehmen, wenn sie nicht wollen das er es spielt. Und wen jetzt jemand sagt, aber es sorgen halt nicht alle Eltern dafür, dem sage ich: Es gibt auch Eltern, die ihre Kinder schlagen und hungern lassen, verwahrlosen, sollen wir sie deswegen am besten gleich alle in Heime stecken oder was? Am besten bauen wir gleich einen Todesstreifen um die BRD und kappen alle anderen Kommunikationswege mit außen, damit ja keines dieser "schlimmen" Games hierrein kommt und alle zu Massenmördern macht.

Ich frage mich aber eher: Deutschland hat 1,6 Billionen schulden, Es kommt bisweilen häufiger vor, dass Mütter ihre Kinder töten, als das jemand jemanden wegen Games tötet, dass einige Schulen Wachschutz brauchen, damit kein Jugendlicher, der nicht zur Schule gehört, reinkommt, und Ärger macht. Die rechtsradikale Szene in der Jugend findet verstärkt Zulauf und die Herren Politiker haben nichts besseres zu tun, als uns Gamern den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben und uns zu denunzieren, weil sie gegen die wirklichen Probleme keine Lösung finden wollen. Aber Politiker sind bekanntlich Populisten und tuen deswegen etwas, das zwar Blödsinn ist, aber ein Teil des Volkes glaubt, damit wäre alles gelöst.

Die, die jetzt immernoch widersprechen, sind solche wie SCUX, die sich mal überlegen sollten, sich in die psychatrische Klinik oder in die Klapse einweisen zu lassen.


----------



## DaStash (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 21.12.2007 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer sagt denn was davon dass es über das ganze Cover gehen soll? Es geht nur um die Aufmerksamkeit!! Lies Dir mal die Gestaltungsgesetze durch, ganz besonders der Punkt Blickführung und Ablenkung wäre in dem Fall interessant.


----------



## Boesor (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Denkst du, es würde etwas bringen, wenn PES2008 über das ganze Cover ein "USK16"-Schild (man kann jemanden foulen --> verletzen) und ganz klein steht: PES 2008?



Jemandem mit soviel Fantasie (wie sich im weiteren Beitrag ja noch auf ziemlich lächerliche Art und Weise zeigt) hätte doch wohl ein realistischeres Beispiel finden können. Oder gehts dir etwa gar nicht um Sachlichkeit? Schauen wir mal weiter.



> Jedenfalls will ich nicht über den Jugend"schutz" an sich dikutierten, denn diese Grundsatzdiskussion wurde schon oft geführt. Viel mehr geht es darum, dass ich nicht einsehe, warum wir ein viel strengeres System als jeder andere Staat der Erde haben. Und mit strenger meine ich im negativen Sinne. Denn was ist an Deutschen Jugendlichen so viel anders als an englischen, französischen, amerikanischen, italienischen, schwedischen, spanischen oder österreicherischen Jugendlichen?



Heißt das du willst einen weltweiten Standard? Alle Kulturen vereinigen?
An was richten wir uns dann aus? Vielleicht an den Amerikanern? Ach nein, die haben ja diese heftigen Probleme mit Sex, Erotik Liebe etc.



> Sind die Deutschen so intelligent, und die anderen alle machen das falsch? So ein Denken hat schonmal jemand gedacht, er hat sich am 30.4.1945 die Kugel gegeben.



Oh, ein Verweis auf die Nazizeit, wie unerwartet.




> Es kann doch niemand denken, dass wir einen stärkeren "Jugendschutz" brauchen, da er in allen anderen Ländern liberaler ist und außerdem die Erziehung bei den Erziehungsberechtigten liegt, die sollen dem Junior dann halt das Game wegnehmen, wenn sie nicht wollen das er es spielt. Und wen jetzt jemand sagt, aber es sorgen halt nicht alle Eltern dafür, dem sage ich: Es gibt auch Eltern, die ihre Kinder schlagen und hungern lassen, verwahrlosen, sollen wir sie deswegen am besten gleich alle in Heime stecken oder was?



Wenn man sich mal anschaut wieviel die Eltern heutzutage über die Freizeitgestaltung ihrer Kinder wissen ist ein Eingriff von Seiten des Staates schon sinnvoll, was natürlich nicht bedeutet die Eltern aus ihrer Verantwortung zu entlassen. Mit deinem Argument könnte man allerdings gleich alle Regeln fallen lassen



> Am besten bauen wir gleich einen Todesstreifen um die BRD und kappen alle anderen Kommunikationswege mit außen, damit ja keines dieser "schlimmen" Games hierrein kommt und alle zu Massenmördern macht.



Wenn man dich ernst nehmen soll musst du solche Ausbrüche unterlassen. Sowas geht einfach viel zu extrem am Thema und der öff. Diskussion vorbei.



> Ich frage mich aber eher: Deutschland hat 1,6 Billionen schulden, Es kommt bisweilen häufiger vor, dass Mütter ihre Kinder töten, als das jemand jemanden wegen Games tötet, dass einige Schulen Wachschutz brauchen, damit kein Jugendlicher, der nicht zur Schule gehört, reinkommt, und Ärger macht. Die rechtsradikale Szene in der Jugend findet verstärkt Zulauf und die Herren Politiker haben nichts besseres zu tun, als uns Gamern den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben und uns zu denunzieren, weil sie gegen die wirklichen Probleme keine Lösung finden wollen.



Das heißt im Klartext alle Politiker kümmern sich zunächst um das wichtigste Problem (welches das ist müssen wir natürlich noch klären, oder noch besser, du sagst es uns) und arbeiten die Liste dann Schritt für Schritt ab.
Sehr pfiffig!



> Aber Politiker sind bekanntlich Populisten und tuen deswegen etwas, das zwar Blödsinn ist, aber ein Teil des Volkes glaubt, damit wäre alles gelöst.



Wobei ich imemr noch auf einen Beweis warte das es Blödsinn ist.



> Die, die jetzt immernoch widersprechen, sind solche wie SCUX, die sich mal überlegen sollten, sich in die psychatrische Klinik oder in die Klapse einweisen zu lassen.



Frei nach RR: Dein Selbstbewusstsein küsst dem Größenwahn die Füße


----------



## DaStash (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 21.12.2007 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, in diesem Thread gehts aber "leider" nun einmal um den Jugendschutz   Wenn du nicht darüber diskutieren magst, mache einfach einen neuen Thread auf.

Zu dem anderen Punkt: Springst du aus dem Fenster nur weil andere Rausspringen? Irgendjemand ist halt immer Vorreiter für neue Sachen. Und wir Deutschen sind es denn anscheinend im Jugendschutz und in Sachen Klimaschutz...


----------



## santaclaus333 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.12.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Wieso? Das halbe Cover, oder auch ein Viertel wären eine ganze Menge. _



> > Jedenfalls will ich nicht über den Jugend"schutz" an sich dikutierten, denn diese Grundsatzdiskussion wurde schon oft geführt. Viel mehr geht es darum, dass ich nicht einsehe, warum wir ein viel strengeres System als jeder andere Staat der Erde haben. Und mit strenger meine ich im negativen Sinne. Denn was ist an Deutschen Jugendlichen so viel anders als an englischen, französischen, amerikanischen, italienischen, schwedischen, spanischen oder österreicherischen Jugendlichen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ Nein, keineswegs. Ich denke nur, dass ich keinen Grund sehe, warum wir das komplett anders haben müssen als alle anderen. _



> > Sind die Deutschen so intelligent, und die anderen alle machen das falsch? So ein Denken hat schonmal jemand gedacht, er hat sich am 30.4.1945 die Kugel gegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ein Verweis auf die Nazizeit, wie unerwartet.



_ Manchmal sehe ich, ohne Scheiss, von der heutigen zur damaligen Regierung ein paar parallelen. _



> > Es kann doch niemand denken, dass wir einen stärkeren "Jugendschutz" brauchen, da er in allen anderen Ländern liberaler ist und außerdem die Erziehung bei den Erziehungsberechtigten liegt, die sollen dem Junior dann halt das Game wegnehmen, wenn sie nicht wollen das er es spielt. Und wen jetzt jemand sagt, aber es sorgen halt nicht alle Eltern dafür, dem sage ich: Es gibt auch Eltern, die ihre Kinder schlagen und hungern lassen, verwahrlosen, sollen wir sie deswegen am besten gleich alle in Heime stecken oder was?
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man sich mal anschaut wieviel die Eltern heutzutage über die Freizeitgestaltung ihrer Kinder wissen ist ein Eingriff von Seiten des Staates schon sinnvoll, was natürlich nicht bedeutet die Eltern aus ihrer Verantwortung zu entlassen. Mit deinem Argument könnte man allerdings gleich alle Regeln fallen lassen



_ Extra für dich wiederhole ich mich: Und wen jetzt jemand sagt, aber es sorgen halt nicht alle Eltern dafür, dem sage ich: Es gibt auch Eltern, die ihre Kinder schlagen und hungern lassen, verwahrlosen, sollen wir sie deswegen am besten gleich alle in Heime stecken oder was? _



> > Am besten bauen wir gleich einen Todesstreifen um die BRD und kappen alle anderen Kommunikationswege mit außen, damit ja keines dieser "schlimmen" Games hierrein kommt und alle zu Massenmördern macht.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man dich ernst nehmen soll musst du solche Ausbrüche unterlassen. Sowas geht einfach viel zu extrem am Thema und der öff. Diskussion vorbei.



_ Hm, lernt man in der Sonderschule nichts über Ironie? _



> > Ich frage mich aber eher: Deutschland hat 1,6 Billionen schulden, Es kommt bisweilen häufiger vor, dass Mütter ihre Kinder töten, als das jemand jemanden wegen Games tötet, dass einige Schulen Wachschutz brauchen, damit kein Jugendlicher, der nicht zur Schule gehört, reinkommt, und Ärger macht. Die rechtsradikale Szene in der Jugend findet verstärkt Zulauf und die Herren Politiker haben nichts besseres zu tun, als uns Gamern den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben und uns zu denunzieren, weil sie gegen die wirklichen Probleme keine Lösung finden wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ Sollten sie, tuen sie aber nicht. _



> > Aber Politiker sind bekanntlich Populisten und tuen deswegen etwas, das zwar Blödsinn ist, aber ein Teil des Volkes glaubt, damit wäre alles gelöst.
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei ich imemr noch auf einen Beweis warte das es Blödsinn ist.



_ Es gilt die Unschuldsvermutung, also musst du beweisen, dass der Vorschlag sinnvoll ist._



> > Die, die jetzt immernoch widersprechen, sind solche wie SCUX, die sich mal überlegen sollten, sich in die psychatrische Klinik oder in die Klapse einweisen zu lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Frei nach RR: Dein Selbstbewusstsein küsst dem Größenwahn die Füße



_ Darüber solltest du mal nachdenken. _


----------



## DaStash (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ........




Super OT Beitrag  .

 Mach doch einfach mal dafür einen eigenen Thread auf und Spame nicht den "Jugendschutz-Thread" zu. 

Danke


----------



## Boesor (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Aber Politiker sind bekanntlich Populisten und tuen deswegen etwas, das zwar Blödsinn ist, aber ein Teil des Volkes glaubt, damit wäre alles gelöst.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



hierzu gibt es wie bereits sehr oft erwähnt seriöse wissenschaftliche Studien, die eine Beeinflussung Jugendlicher durch "Killerspiele" nahelegen (ich gehe mal extra vom für dich bestmöglichen Fall aus, einige Studien meinen sogar einen Zusammenhang zwischen Mediengewalt und Aggression bei Jugendlichen bewiesen zu haben)
Dadurch ist Jugendschutz gerechtfertigt und somit auch ein klarer Hinweis auf den Verpackungen und erschwerter Zugang zu den betreffenden Spielen.


----------



## santaclaus333 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.12.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bitte dich, mir *sämtliche* Studien zu diesem Thema vorzulegen, unabhängig davon, ob sie deiner Meinung entsprechen oder nicht. Solche Behauptungen kann ja jeder in den Raum stellen.

Davon abgesehen: *Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe.*, wie Winston Churchill.

Außerdem könntest du mir die Beeinflussung im positiven als auch im negativen zusammenfassen.


----------



## Boesor (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte dich, mir *sämtliche* Studien zu diesem Thema vorzulegen, unabhängig davon, ob sie deiner Meinung entsprechen oder nicht. Solche Behauptungen kann ja jeder in den Raum stellen.



Bitten kostet ja nichts, auch wenn sie in diesem fall abschlägig beurteilt wird.
Aber ich gebe dir ein paar Quellen, da kannste das ganze dann hochwissenschaftlich nachlesen.
Die Auswahl der Quellen hat übrigens das ZDF, bzw Dr Fromm vorgenommen, dessen journalistische Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema in der Sendung Frontal 21 zu kritisieren ist, seine Quellen aber sind echt.
http://www.heute.de/ZDF/download/0,5587,7000133,00.pdf

Hier gehts natürlich nur um den möglichen schadhaften Einfluss von Computerspielen, positive folgen wie z.B. Erhöhung des Reaktionsvermögens, Aktivierung von Hirnregionen etc. kennst du ja bestimmt selbst.



> Davon abgesehen: *Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe.*, wie Winston Churchill.



Das ist gut, denn hier gehts ja um Studien und wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen und nicht um Statistiken. Ein kleiner Unterschied, den du aber bestimmt noch lernen wirst.



> Außerdem könntest du mir die Beeinflussung im positiven als auch im negativen zusammenfassen.



Nö, bin ja nicht dein Sekretär!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> *Deutschland geht vor die Hunde* und die Herren Politiker haben nichts besseres zu tun, als uns Gamern den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben und uns zu denunzieren, weil sie gegen die wirklichen Probleme keine Lösung finden wollen.


Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass Du A) keine Ahnung von der aktuellen politischen Situation hast (alles dreht sich schon sein Monaten um Mindestlohn, Umweltschutz, den Bahnstreik, Sicherheit, stärkere Betreuung von sozialschwachen oder gefährdeten Familien - Killerspielzeugs wird, wenn überhaupt, nur indirekt behandelt) oder B) Du Dir einfach eine böse Neuzeit NS-Welt zusammenreimst, damit Du uns mit deinen gedanklich sehr abstrusen Ideen vorzüglich auf humorvolle Art unterhalten kannst.



> Die, die jetzt immernoch widersprechen, sind solche wie SCUX, die sich mal überlegen sollten, sich in die psychatrische Klinik oder in die Klapse einweisen zu lassen.


Die Argumentationsketten der anderen waren zumindest sinnig bzw. verständlich (auch wenn man Inhalte nicht teilen muss). Was man von deiner nicht behaupten kann. Alles von Dir hier hört sich eher nach Kleinkindlogik an: „Bäh! Die bösen Politiker wollen mir mein Spielzeug verbieten und sie kritisieren es! Die sind alle doof! Deutschland ist doof! Alle die nicht meiner Meinung sind, sind ebenfalls doof!“ *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## santaclaus333 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.12.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na denne, werde ich das nicht anschauen, die Meinung vom ZDF zu dem Thema ist klar, und dewegen wird er nur die Studien, die seiner Meinung entsprechen, genommen haben, nicht aber die, die es nicht tuen, welche viel mehr sind.



> > Davon abgesehen: *Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe.*, wie Winston Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist gut, denn hier gehts ja um Studien und wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen und nicht um Statistiken. Ein kleiner Unterschied, den du aber bestimmt noch lernen wirst.



Aber es haben mehr Studien bewiesen, dass Games keine negative Auswirkung haben, als welche, die das meinen bestätigen zu können.



> > Außerdem könntest du mir die Beeinflussung im positiven als auch im negativen zusammenfassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, bin ja nicht dein Sekretär!



Schon, aber so glaube ich nichts von dem was du erzählst.


----------



## santaclaus333 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.12.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Aber es wurde ein Gesetzesvorschlag gemacht, und also hatte jemand gemeint, das sei wichtiger.


----------



## sp4cer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Als wenn die PCGAMES Community dazu in der Lage wär, dieses Thema auch nur annähernd objektiv aufzufassen und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Gasoline (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nun einmal Fakt, dass Eltern die Ihren Kindern Spiele kaufen, eben nicht immer dieses winzige Hinweisschild sehen. Ist auch normal, denn durch die überbunnten Cover einer Verpackung, wird das Auge nun einmal, vielleicht sogar bewusst????, von solchen ehr informativen Dingen abgelengt.



Soll das Verpackungslayout also den Eltern die Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Schutzbefohlenen abnehmen? Der Argumentation nach müsstest du auch eine Vorgabe des Gesetzgebers befürworten, die das Layout einer Spieleverpackung in s/w und die Darstellung aller relevanter Warnhinweise in Farbe fordert. 

Wie ich schon sagte: Die Eltern, die es interessiert, ob nun dieses Produkt für ihre Kinder geeignet ist, suchen auch nach entsprechenden Hinweisen, seien sie noch so klein und versteckt (eine offensichtlichere Darstellung dieser erleichtert lediglich die Suche danach, die Zeit dazu sollte sich ein verantwortungsbewusster Erwachsener Mensch allerdings schon nehmen), und diese, für welche das USK-Logo nicht groß genug sein kann, würden es ohnehin kaufen (siehe diverse Erfahrungsberichte).

Wenn eine Einzelhandelskette nun in diesem Bereich eine interne Sonderregelung einführt, die es dem Verkäufer erleichtert, zu ermitteln, ob das jeweilige Produkt an den aktuellen Kunden verkauft werden darf oder nicht, finde ich diese Lösung sehr sinnvoll. Immerhin gelangt so brisantes Material nicht in falsche Hände und sowohl dem Verkäufer als auch den Kunden wird eine Menge Zeit und Ärger erspart.



			
				BladeWND schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sowas hinführt sieht man in den USA "Achtung Kaffee ist heiß" wie gesagt mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand sieht man mehr und auch die "kleinen" Symbole



Kann mich irren aber das mit dem Kaffee hatte meines Wissens andere Hintergründe. Im Prinzip aber haste natürlich recht.



			
				santaclaus333 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten bauen wir gleich einen Todesstreifen um die BRD und kappen alle anderen Kommunikationswege mit außen, damit ja keines dieser "schlimmen" Games hierrein kommt und alle zu Massenmördern macht.



Als würde das, vorausgesetzt man würde es ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen, überhaupt etwas bringen, wenn lediglich geografische bzw. kommunikative Sperren eingerichtet würden. Soviel zum Hintergrundwissen über gesamtwirtschaftliche Kreisläufe. Also mit Verlaub, aber der Vorschlag, sei er noch so ironisch gemeint, war einfach ein Schuss in den Ofen... 



> Ich frage mich aber eher: Deutschland hat 1,6 Billionen schulden, Es kommt bisweilen häufiger vor, dass Mütter ihre Kinder töten, als das jemand jemanden wegen Games tötet, dass einige Schulen Wachschutz brauchen, damit kein Jugendlicher, der nicht zur Schule gehört, reinkommt, und Ärger macht. Die rechtsradikale Szene in der Jugend findet verstärkt Zulauf und die Herren Politiker haben nichts besseres zu tun, als uns Gamern den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben und uns zu denunzieren, weil sie gegen die wirklichen Probleme keine Lösung finden wollen.



Anscheinend entsteht dieser Eindruck immer wieder bei Bild-Lesern, die nie weit über die Titelseite hinaus kommen. Politik befasst sich nicht ausschließlich mit einer Thematik gleichzeitig. Wann kommt diese Tatsache endlich mal bei der breiten Masse an?  Oder liegt es einfach nur an der extrem reduzierten Sicht auf aktuelle Sachverhalte?



> Na denne, werde ich das nicht anschauen, die Meinung vom ZDF zu dem Thema ist klar, und dewegen wird er nur die Studien, die seiner Meinung entsprechen, genommen haben, nicht aber die, die es nicht tuen, welche viel mehr sind.



In diesem Fall sehe ich dich an dieser Stelle in der Pflicht nachzuweisen, welche und wieviele Studien existieren, die eher deine Position unterstützen. Denn die Behauptung, die Studien, "die es nicht tuen, welche viel mehr sind" kann ja - um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - 





			
				santaclaus schrieb:
			
		

> [...] jeder in den Raum stellen


 



> Aber es haben mehr Studien bewiesen, dass Games keine negative Auswirkung haben, als welche, die das meinen bestätigen zu können.



Wie gesagt, da würde mich ein entsprechender Nachweis interessieren.



> Aber es wurde ein Gesetzesvorschlag gemacht, und also hatte jemand gemeint, das sei wichtiger.



Das versteh' ich jetzt nicht ganz. Bist du tatsächlich der Meinung, es würden nur in den Themenbereichen Gesetzesvorschläge eingereicht, die nach subjektiver Meinung als wichtiger betrachtet werden als andere? 



			
				sp4cer schrieb:
			
		

> Als wenn die PCGAMES Community dazu in der Lage wär, dieses Thema auch nur annähernd objektiv aufzufassen und zu diskutieren.



Wie du siehst, hapert's da an einigen Stellen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 21.12.2007 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man erkennt wichtige Sachen in der Politik immer an recht einfachen Sachen: Headlines der relevanten Tageszeitungen (nicht Bild oder Express), Wochezeitungen und Magazine. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass der Stern, die Zeit oder andere halbwegs informative Werke dieses banale Thema "Videospiele" einmal überdeutlich thematisiert hätten. Auch die Politik tat dies nicht übermäßig in den letzten Monaten. Nicht einmal nach den versuchten Amokläufen / Trittbrettaktionen wurde das Thema medial erneut durchgekaut. Mir ist klar, dass Leute, die Nachrichten primär über Gamerseiten beziehen, dies anders sehen mögen, auch ist mir klar, dass die PCG mit gezielt gelenkten News zum Thema Klicks anzieht. Aber jedem der sich nur halbwegs mit dem Tagesgeschehen beschäftigt wird auffallen, dass dieses Thema medial eigentlich kaum von Relevanz ist. Diskussionen bei Will und Co zum Thema? Bis auf eine alte "Hart aber Fair"-Sendung gab es da nicht viel. Die Politik beschäftigt sich also übermäßig stark mit dem Thema, um so andere Sachen aus dem Fokus zu drängen? Nein. Nicht wirklich. Ich dachte auch mal so kurz, aber wenn man die Medienlandschaft etwas im Auge behält, dann stimmt das schlicht nicht im Ansatz. 

Es wurden in den letzten Monaten so viele wichtige Sachen beschlossen, wie etwa der Mindestlohn, die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, die Vorhaben rund um das Klimagedöns...die Jugendschutzsache war da maximal eine kleine Randnotiz, die eigentlich nur den Gamern wirklich aufgefallen ist. Und ja: Jugendschutz ist wichtig, es ist gut, dass dieser hier in diesem Land ernstgenommen wird. Wer keine großen Sticker auf dem Cover haben will, der soll sich halt Ballerkost aus dem Ausland bestellen. Bei vielen Internetshops ist das sogar noch günstiger, als zur deutschen und geschnittenen Version zu greifen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es haben mehr Studien bewiesen, dass Games keine negative Auswirkung haben, als welche, die das meinen bestätigen zu können.



Dann dürfte es dir ja nicht schwer fallen mir ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## BladeWND (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.12.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 21.12.2007 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt aber auch keine die das gegenteil beweisen   
Wenn EA eine Studie erstellt und das ZDF  eine erstellt was kommt da wohl raus...


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> Ich frage mich aber eher: Deutschland hat 1,6 Billionen schulden, Es kommt bisweilen häufiger vor, dass Mütter ihre Kinder töten, als das jemand jemanden wegen Games tötet, dass einige Schulen Wachschutz brauchen, damit kein Jugendlicher, der nicht zur Schule gehört, reinkommt, und Ärger macht. Die rechtsradikale Szene in der Jugend findet verstärkt Zulauf und die Herren Politiker haben nichts besseres zu tun, als uns Gamern den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben und uns zu denunzieren, weil sie gegen die wirklichen Probleme keine Lösung finden wollen.


Die rechtsradikale Szene findet Zuwachs? Die rechte Szene vielleicht, aber die radikale Szene hatte in den neunzigern ihren Höhepunkt. Man erinnere sich, sofern man seinerzeit schon zum Denken befähigt war, an die Ereignisse rund um Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm. Täglich neue Nachrichten über angezündete Asylantenheime und so weiter. Also wenn ich mich heute so umsehe, würde ich eher sagen, dass die radikale Szene die wenigsten Mitglieder hat seid mindestens 20 Jahren.  

Und dass man UNS ALLEN den schwarzen Peter aufbrummt, davon spricht doch keiner. Man meint nur, dass das härteste JuSchG noch lange nicht hart genug ist. Ergo müssen Verbesserungen her. Diese wurden grade verabschiedet. Und wiedernal kann ich nur sagen: Wer sich darüber aufregt, ist allem Anschein nach noch nicht volljährig und somit betroffen. Jeder 18- und höher- jährige dürfte bestenfalls mit den Schultern zucken. Wir dürfen nach wie vor spielen und Spiele kaufen.

Für die Kiddies: Werdet erwachsen, dann dürft ihr auch wieder


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 21.12.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.12.2007 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Studie, die sich mit Kilelrgames und deren Auswirkung auf das menschliche Hirn befasst, kann auch nur irgend etwas beweisen. Schließlich gibt es diese krasse Diskussion erst ein paar Jahre. Studien dieser Größenordnung bedürfen aber mindestens 10 Jahren Forschung. Und diese Zeitspanne hat noch keiner erreicht. Wäre auch albern. Spiele verändern sich stetig. Wer bei Erscheinen don Dumm 1&2 seinerzeit ne Studie begonnen hätte, hätte vlt festgestellt, dass man beim Spielen dieser Kandidaten verblödet. Dummerweise sind die Spiele aber geistig vordernder geworden. Und jetzt? Kann man HL2 oder Crysis vom spielerischen Anspruch noch mit Dumm und Wolfenstein vergleichen? 

Kurz: Bewiesen ist weder das eine, noch das andere.


----------



## BladeWND (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 21.12.2007 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 21.12.2007 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

War ja klar, dass darauf wieder eine Reaktion kommt:

Killerspiele: Bayern fordert erneut Verbot!


----------



## Guitarrero83 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ich finde es schlimm,das voreingenommene Personen wie Beckstein oder Pfeiffer mit aller Macht versuchen,ihre Thesen durchzupeitschen,anstatt sich mal neutral und differenziert mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen,und damit auch noch Gehör finden.Wie schon gesagt wurde,es gibt keine Studien,die irgendetwas beweisen,und in der Rechtsprechung heißt es immer noch "in dubio pro reo".Games sind eine Kunstform und somit Filmen und anderen Medien gleichzusetzen.Das betont auch der deutsche Kulturrat immer wieder,was leider bei der ganzen Polemik in der öffentlichen Debatte immer wieder untergeht.Ein Herstellungsverbot o.Ä. (wie es Beckstein fordert) ist nichts anderes als Zensur.
Aber mehr schreib ich jetzt nicht,sonst reg ich mich nur wieder auf......


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Guitarrero83 am 22.12.2007 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es schlimm,das voreingenommene Personen wie Beckstein oder Pfeiffer mit aller Macht versuchen,ihre Thesen durchzupeitschen,anstatt sich mal neutral und differenziert mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen,und damit auch noch Gehör finden.Wie schon gesagt wurde,es gibt keine Studien,die irgendetwas beweisen,und in der Rechtsprechung heißt es immer noch "in dubio pro reo".Games sind eine Kunstform und somit Filmen und anderen Medien gleichzusetzen.Das betont auch der deutsche Kulturrat immer wieder,was leider bei der ganzen Polemik in der öffentlichen Debatte immer wieder untergeht.Ein Herstellungsverbot o.Ä. (wie es Beckstein fordert) ist nichts anderes als Zensur.
> Aber mehr schreib ich jetzt nicht,sonst reg ich mich nur wieder auf......


Interessanter finde ich da Familie Pfeiffer. Wer als Beispiel eine auf eine Little Sister gehaltene Schrotflinte anbietet, darf sich nicht "Fachfrau für Computerspiele" nennen.  Aber bevor ich euch mit meinen Worten langweile, ach, lest doch einfach selbst


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 22.12.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter finde ich da Familie Pfeiffer. Wer als Beispiel eine auf eine Little Sister gehaltene Schrotflinte anbietet, darf sich nicht "Fachfrau für Computerspiele" nennen.  Aber bevor ich euch mit meinen Worten langweile, ach, lest doch einfach selbst


Pfeiffer ist generell ein Mysterium der Medienwelt. Wenn man seinen oftmals kaum begründeten Gedankengängen folgt, stößt man als Informierter sehr schnell an die Grenzen der eigenen Verständnis. Viele Beispiele sind einfach verfremdet, dramatisiert oder überzeichnet, um psychologisch entsprechende Abscheu gegen brutale Inhalte zu fördern. Man könnte auch sagen, dass der Mann gezielt manipuliert, und mit den Ängsten jeder Familie spielt („mein Sohn könnte auch zum Killer werden?“). Eben das, was auch die Schwester getan hat. Das Interessante an Pfeiffer ist aber, dass der konsequent Quatsch erzählt, und seinen Feldzug auf alle Medienbereiche ausbreitet, wo auch nur im Ansatz etwas Böses zu vermuten ist. Musik macht die Jugend aggressiv. Filme machen die Jugend aggressiv. Spiele machen die Jugend aggressiv und sogar dumm. Er betont zwar immer, dass Medien primär bei leicht manipulierbaren Menschen aus entsprechend schwachen sozialen Situationen negativ wirken _könnten_ (was auch andere Studien bestätigen, oder zumindest für wahrscheinlich halten), doch dies geschieht oft so beiläufig und unerheblich, dass man sich sicher sein kann, welche Intention der Mann wirklich verfolgt. 

Glücklicherweise ist der aber quasi nur der geistige Anführer einer Minderheit, von der sich langsam auch immer mehr distanzieren, weil man gegen die Opposition (Parteien, andere renommierte Verhaltensforscher / Wissenschaftlicher / Psychologen / Therapeuten) nicht mit dieser Schmalspurargumentation (Spiele machen doof und aggressiv) ankommt. Stoiber ist weg, der stottert seine Karriere nun dort ab, wo der nicht mehr stört. Beckstein hat als Ministerpräsident zu tun, und so wirklich nimmt den auch keiner mehr für voll. Uwe Schünemann ist generell das Leitbild des folgsamen und paranoiden CDU-Politikers. Eigentlich bestehen die Killerspielgegner nur aus Teilen der CDU / CSU, mit den prominenten Vertretern Beckstein, Schünemann und dem "externen Experten" Pfeiffer. 

Diese Leute sollte man eigentlich gänzlich ignorieren - was besonders dem eigenen Seelenfrieden zuträglich sein dürfte. Die Verschärfung des Jugendschutzes ist ja quasi nur eine Kleinigkeit, und für die aufgezählten Figuren noch immer nicht ausreichend ("Politik und USK sind den Medien hörig"). Die wollten ein komplettes Herstellungsverbot mit Androhung von Strafe bei Verkauf oder Besitz (egal ob Volljährig oder nicht). Das jetzt durchgeboxte (an dem die USK ja beteiligt war) hingegen sorgt primär für strengere Indizierungsvorgänge und eine deutliche Kennzeichnung der fragwürdigen Inhalte. Wäre die Antikillerspiellobby in Politik und Gesellschaft wirklich so groß, dann hätte man das komplette Verbot wohl schon Anfang 2007 durchgeboxt. Dem war aber nicht so.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 21.12.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.12.2007 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zunächst erstellt weder EA, noch das ZDF eine Studie, die Quellen, die ich oben genannt habe, sind ja ausschließlich Wissenschaftler (bei einem hatte ich sogar mal ne Vorlesung)
Und ich sprach ja auch absichtlich nicht von Beweisen, sondern von Hinweisen, bzw recht sicheren Zusammenhängen.


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 22.12.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 21.12.2007 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht. EA hat eigens eine "Studie" organisiert, welche "widerlegen soll", was andere "Studien" behaubten. Die ersten Ergebnisse dieser extrem einseitigen Studie gab es schon vor gut einem halben Jahr. Aber es kam eben das heraus, was man vermuten konnte: Killerspiele sind nie schädlich sondern eher förderlich für Reaktion, Empathie und so weiter.


----------



## Boesor (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 22.12.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht. EA hat eigens eine "Studie" organisiert, welche "widerlegen soll", was andere "Studien" behaubten. Die ersten Ergebnisse dieser extrem einseitigen Studie gab es schon vor gut einem halben Jahr. Aber es kam eben das heraus, was man vermuten konnte: Killerspiele sind nie schädlich sondern eher förderlich für Reaktion, Empathie und so weiter.



Damit bezog ich mich auf seriöse Studien, ok, hätte ich wohl deutlicher machen sollen.


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 22.12.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 22.12.2007 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, Studie ist nur ein Wort. Ich wollte damit auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass von beiden Seiten sogenannte Studien daherkommen, die den jeweiligen Standpunkt untermauern sollen. Nur gelegentlich versucht sich jemand an einer objektiven Studie, die einfach wirkliche und greifbare Fakten liefert.


----------



## ToTNiels (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Schlim ist nur das leute die gesetze machen die vom PC Spielen keine ahnung haben und selber vieleicht nur Hartz Spielen...


----------



## Mothman (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Indizierungen machen Spiele doch nur noch interessanter. Gerade für die Altersgruppe, die eigentlich dadurch geschützt werden soll.
Und durch das Internet verbreiten sich Infos über die Spiele sowieso und man braucht keine offizielle Werbung mehr, um auf ein Spiel aufmerksam zu werden.

Damals, 1993, als Doom erschienen ist und in  Deutschland indiziert wurde (ja damals gab es das auch schon), war ich 12 bzw. 13 ... und ich bin natürlich über Bekannte an das Spiel rangekommen und habe es mit Leidenschaft gezockt. Als ich gehört hatte "das ist das brutalste Spiel derzeit", da wollte ich das unbedingt haben. .. so waren wir damals als Pubertierende. Und ich bin mir sicher, die männlichen Jugendlichen von heute sind genauso.
Ein Verbot verschafft zusätzlichen Reiz und bringt die Aufmerksamkeit bei den eigentlich zu Beschützenden. 

Und wer heute - in Zeiten des Internet - ein Spiel haben will (egal welche Version), der bekommt es ja wohl auch. Mit allem Anderen machen wir uns was vor. Das ist doch genauso wie mit Drogen .. offiziell ist der Verkauf verboten, trotzdem bekommt man das an jeder Ecke. 
Das Einzige, was da sehr negativ ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Gamer immer mehr kriminalisiert werden. Aber die Leute, die einen komisch angucken, wenn man sagt, dass man gerne Computer spielt, werden austerben ... es werden auch wieder andere Zeiten kommen. Irgendwann kommen Games auch in Deutschland gesellschaftlich ganz an. Außerdem werden Spiele bald so realistisch sein, dass wir später nur noch lachen können über den "Realismus" in der Gewaltdarstellung von heute. 
Männer brauchen halt ab und zu ihre Dosis Gewalt und da finde ich es angenehmer, wenn die sich jeder am PC holt und nicht auf der Straße. 
Die Gewalt war ja nicht zuerst im Game zu sehen und dann erst auf der Straße, sondern umgekehrt. Die Menschen haben sich schon immer die Köpfe eingeschlagen...geändert haben sich nur die Methoden.


----------



## Burschi (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Das einzig schlimme ist ja, das auch die Erwachsenen darunter leiden und die gleiche indizierte Soße vorgesetzt bekommen...


----------



## DaStash (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Gasoline am 21.12.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh, dann erkläre mir doch einmal bitte was denn nun daran "FALSCH" sein soll, wenn man das Logo besser sichtbar auf der Verpackung präsentiert? Was ist verkehrt daran?

Hier wurden Vorschläge gemacht, in einem Rahmen wo der Staat in gewissen Maße eingreifen kann und öffentliche Verantwortung für Jugendschutz übernimmt. DEr Rest lieg sicherlich bei den Eltern, dort wird und kann er nicht eingreifen. Also verstehe ich einfach nicht, was du für ein Problem mit einem größeren Logo hast??!!


----------



## TheChicky (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burschi am 27.12.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzig schlimme ist ja, das auch die Erwachsenen darunter leiden und die gleiche indizierte Soße vorgesetzt bekommen...



Ich glaube kaum, dass auch nur irgend ein normaler Mensch darunter "leiden" muss, dass er nicht mehr sämtliche brutalen Egoshooter auf den Ladentheken vorfindet.

Falls doch, sollte sich derjenige mal auf eventuelle psychische Schäden und eine Matschbirne untersuchen lassen...


----------



## hypahypahanswurst (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 27.12.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Burschi am 27.12.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vigar (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

Ist schon gut so - größeres Logo ist ein besser sichtbares Zeichen.

Was fehlt ist aber vorallem eines - eine Strafe für den Einzelhandel -

Wäre so für pi*daumen 10.000 Euro JE verkaufter Packung eines FSK18 Spiels an Minderjährige. Das würde dann wohl eher den Händler dazu bringen zu sagen - zeig mal den Perso -

Es wird es nicht verhindern aber minimieren. Es muss nicht sein das sich personen unter 18 Jahren in Shootern herumtreiben und dort ihr unwesen treiben. Auch wenn die Comm sie meistens schon "filtriert" ist es doch besser den Zugang direkt an der Theke zu beenden. Einzig nachteil ist dann das div. WareZ Pages wohl einen überlauf dann erhalten werden - aber naja - Dealing halt.


----------



## derDriver (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JpFgUQsXih4


Die Wii wird auch bald Indiziert


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.12.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht es nicht!! Es geht darum das z.B. Eltern gut sichtbar über die Alterseinstufung informiert sind, wenn sie Ihren Kinder Spiele kaufen..... Is nicht so schwer zu verstehen^^


Wer sich dafür interessiert, was sein Kind so spielt, der schafft es auch die Verpackung von allen Seiten zu betrachten, bis er das Logo gefunden hat - wem es egal ist, was sein Kind spielt, der schert sich auch nicht darum, wenn die Packung zu 2/3 rot mit 10 cm großer "ab18" Schrift wäre ...


----------



## Boesor (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 28.12.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 19.12.2007 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür wird es für die Verkäufer bzw Kassierer wesentlich einfacher undd amit auch sicherer


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 27.12.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Burschi am 27.12.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal im Duden unter Toleranz nach - da kannst du noch einiges lernen ...


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 28.12.2007 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür wird es für die Verkäufer bzw Kassierer wesentlich einfacher und damit auch sicherer


Noch einfacher, als beim Einscannen eine Fullscreen-Anzeige "*AB 18 ARTIKEL! PERSONALAUSWEIS ZEIGEN LASSEN!*", die man extra wegklicken muß?

Sinngemäß im Saturn in Wuppertal gesehen ...


----------



## Boesor (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 28.12.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 28.12.2007 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch ne gute Sache, allerdings eben nur für den verkäufer, das USK Siegel größer zu machen nützt dem Verkäufer und (evtl) dem Käufer.
Und vor allem schadet es niemandem!


----------



## zordiac (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



> Ich glaube kaum, dass auch nur irgend ein normaler Mensch darunter "leiden" muss, dass er nicht mehr sämtliche brutalen Egoshooter auf den Ladentheken vorfindet.



@TheChicky
Du könntest alles ausser Wasser, Mehl, Salz und Reis aus den Regalen nehmen  ohne das jemand leidet. Selten so einen extrem dämlichen Kommentar gelesen wie Deinen. 

Ich schätze daß Du der von Dir erwähnten Untersuchung bereits mit entsprechendem Ergebnis unterzogen wurdest.


----------



## Boesor (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zordiac am 31.12.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> @TheChicky
> Du könntest alles ausser Wasser, Mehl, Salz und Reis aus den Regalen nehmen  ohne das jemand leidet. Selten so einen extrem dämlichen Kommentar gelesen wie Deinen.



Ich hab gerade einen noch dämlicheren von dir gelesen.
Er spricht ja nicht davon, die Spiele zu verbieten, sondern lediglich davon, dass man sie eben nicht mehr in jedem geschäft offen ausgestellt findet.


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW:*



			
				zordiac am 31.12.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich glaube kaum, dass auch nur irgend ein normaler Mensch darunter "leiden" muss, dass er nicht mehr sämtliche brutalen Egoshooter auf den Ladentheken vorfindet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist den das für ein Schwachsinn??? Würde man alle Lebensmittel außer den von dir genannten aus den Regalen nehmen, würden Hunderte Käufer pro Stunde vor dem Lager anstehen und anschließend nochmals vor der Kasse. Dies bedeutet, dass man ewig im Laden wäre, nur um einzukaufen. Eine Stunde... Darunter leiden viele. Aber nicht jeder, der nen Saturn betritt, will ein indiziiertes Spiel kaufen. Das wollen eher die wenigsten Kunden. Ergo steht man nicht lange bei der Ausgabe, nur lange an der Kasse. Darunter leidet also keiner.

Denken, Posten, Editieren.

So wie ich grade


----------



## marwin756 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

1200 quadratmilimeter sind = ... wieviel cm ?


----------



## ThePerfection (3. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

@marwin:
da du ja bald weniger Shooter in die Hände bekommst, hast du endlich Zeit deine Mathedefizite zu 'bekämpfen'...
sind 3,46 x 3,46 (cm)...also merklich größer
dennoch finde ich das usk-symbol in seiner Darstellung schlecht, es gibt sicherlich spezis die meinen der titel ohne jugendfreigabe sei ab 14 erhältlich..oder 16...
keine Jugendfreigabe nach ... klingt einfach viel zu harmlos im Gegensatz zu den Hinweisen auf einer Zigarettenschachtel
darüberhinaus wissen sicherlich viele Interessenten nichts mit der Abkürzung §14 JuSchG anzufangen, nichtmal jeder Verkäufer
daher sollte eher etwas direkteres dort stehen wie: für Personen unter 18 gefährdend!


----------



## nick2409 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

ui, da freuen sich aber die importhändler mächtig darüber. da haben wir ösi es besser. dafür seit ihr im fußball besser *hehehe


----------



## zordiac (4. Januar 2008)

*AW:*

Könnt Ihr bitte endlich mal die Fresse von der von der Leyen von der Startseite nehmen, ich krieg jedesmal Brechreiz, wenn ich auf die PCG-Website komme....

danke im Vorraus


----------



## PongPing (6. Januar 2008)

*Ablenkungsmanöver*

Jugendmedienschutz. Sollen die Medien vor der Jugend geschützt werden oder umgekehrt? Das ganze Gesetzgebungverfahren ist voll von solchen Wortkreationen, die Sinnbild für die Ziellosigkeit solcher Versuche sind, mit Verboten etwas zu verbessern. Statt nach außen immer noch so zu tun, als wären Computer-Spiele der Auslöser für Gewalt durch Kinder und Jugendliche, obwohl längst das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde, sollte man sich auf die Beseitigung der  wahren Ursachen konzentrieren, die Menschen zu Gewalttätern heranwachsen lassen. Dazu gehören gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung, Gethoisierung, Arbeitslosigkeit, Armut, und das Gefühl in einem Teufelskreis aus Chancenlosigkeit gefangen zu sein.  Wer in der Überzeugung lebt, nicht zu verlieren zu haben, der hat auch keine Motivation, sich an irgendwelche Regeln zu halten. 

Es ist wieder verstärkt die soziale Herkunft, die maßgeblich über Bildungsweg und Ausbildungschancen bestimmen. In einem der reichsten Länder der Welt will man sich die weniger gut Betuchten nicht mehr leisten können. So streicht man die staatlichen Mittel für Jugendarbeit und -förderung, Sozialstationen und andere Hilfsangebote für den Teil des Volkes, dem Politiker offenbar keinen Wert mehr beimessen. Frau van der Leyen verschärft ein bisschen an einem Gesetz herum, dass Jugendgewalt noch nie hat verindern können. Aber für die Regierung immerhin viel billiger als ausreichend Personal für die Arbeit an sozialen Brennpunkten bereit zu stellen; dort wo in Kindern und Jugendlichen, durch täglich am eigenen Leib real erlebte Gewalt, die Hemmschwelle sinkt, selbst Gewalt anzuwenden.

Dieses Gesetz bewahrt Kinder und Jugendliche nicht davor, Gewältäter zu werden. Dieses Gesetz bewahrt Politiker wie Frau von der Leyen davor, sich ihrer Verantwortung zu stellen. Dieses Gesetz schütz die Politik davor, sich wirklich mit der Realität des Volkes auseinander zu setzen, in dessen Auftrag sie solche Alibi-Gesetze erlassen. Sozial ist, was Arbeit schafft. Da kommen noch ein paar Posten in der USK gerade recht. Dass es auf der Straße, da wo die Gewalt entsteht, inzwischen viel zu wenige gibt, die Helfen können, weil die Mittel dafür immer weiter gekürzt werden, davon spricht Frau von der Leyen nicht. Wahrscheinlich interessiert sie das auch nicht. Denn was weiß sie schon vom Alltag der Kinder von weniger Privilegierten Familien als der ihren. Es kann sich nicht jeder Personal zur Pflege und Erziehung des eigenen Nachwuchses leisten, damit Mama sich auf die Pflege ihrer Karriere konzentrieren kann. Viele Kinder sind täglich viele Stunden am Tag auf sich allein gesteltl, weil Mama mitarbeiten muss oder alleinerziehend ist und weder zuhause bleiben, noch eine Kinderfrau bezahlen kann. Daran wird auch das Erziehungsgeld nichts ändern. Und ein Unterhaltsreformgesetz, dass das Geld aus den Taschen  von Familien und Alleinerziehenden in die Taschen der Finanzämter umschichtet, schon gar nicht.

Selten hatten wir eine so unfähige Kraft im Familienministerium, Frau von der Leyen. Hören Sie auf mit ihrem Neusprech. Gehen Sie. Machen Sie Platz für einen - hoffentlich - kompetenteren Nachfolger, der mehr tut als Gesetze  zu verschärfen, die rein gar nichts bewirken. 7 Kinder zu haben, ist kein Hinweis auf familienpolitische Kompetenz, wie man an Ihnen deutlich sehen kann.

Und wer hier auf Afrika und Irak verweist, wenn jemand auf inakzeptable Zustände in Deutschland hinweist, dem sei gesagt: Dass man hier nicht täglich Angst vor Bomben haben muss und auch ansonsten alles in geregelten Bahnen läuft, bedeutet nicht, dass man sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung nicht nutzen darf. Wohin angepasst, folgsam und still führt, auch das ist ein Teil deutscher Geschichte. Ja, es geht uns gut in diesem Land. Doch dafür müssen wir niemandem dankbar sein außer uns selbt und deswegen muss man nicht alles brav schlucken, was nationale und EU Politik uns inzwischen in diktatorisch anmutender Weise aufs Auge drückt. Alle paar Jahre dürfen wir wählen gehen und dazwischen sollen wir die Klappe halten.


----------



## ShiwanKhan (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ablenkungsmanöver*



			
				PongPing am 06.01.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jugendmedienschutz. Sollen die Medien vor der Jugend geschützt werden oder umgekehrt? Das ganze Gesetzgebungverfahren ist voll von solchen Wortkreationen, die Sinnbild für die Ziellosigkeit solcher Versuche sind, mit Verboten etwas zu verbessern. Statt nach außen immer noch so zu tun, als wären Computer-Spiele der Auslöser für Gewalt durch Kinder und Jugendliche, obwohl längst das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde, sollte man sich auf die Beseitigung der  wahren Ursachen konzentrieren, die Menschen zu Gewalttätern heranwachsen lassen. Dazu gehören gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung, Gethoisierung, Arbeitslosigkeit, Armut, und das Gefühl in einem Teufelskreis aus Chancenlosigkeit gefangen zu sein.  Wer in der Überzeugung lebt, nicht zu verlieren zu haben, der hat auch keine Motivation, sich an irgendwelche Regeln zu halten.
> 
> Es ist wieder verstärkt die soziale Herkunft, die maßgeblich über Bildungsweg und Ausbildungschancen bestimmen. In einem der reichsten Länder der Welt will man sich die weniger gut Betuchten nicht mehr leisten können. So streicht man die staatlichen Mittel für Jugendarbeit und -förderung, Sozialstationen und andere Hilfsangebote für den Teil des Volkes, dem Politiker offenbar keinen Wert mehr beimessen. Frau van der Leyen verschärft ein bisschen an einem Gesetz herum, dass Jugendgewalt noch nie hat verindern können. Aber für die Regierung immerhin viel billiger als ausreichend Personal für die Arbeit an sozialen Brennpunkten bereit zu stellen; dort wo in Kindern und Jugendlichen, durch täglich am eigenen Leib real erlebte Gewalt, die Hemmschwelle sinkt, selbst Gewalt anzuwenden.
> 
> ...



wow    respeckt!!! ^^ glaub das werd ich ma zum Jugendamt schicken kenn da zufällig eine frau die nicht so dumm denkt wie diese Leyen ;P


----------



## DUERER1942 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ablenkungsmanöver*

na supa... -,-


----------



## Prometheus1983 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ablenkungsmanöver*

Juhu, die Größe der USK Logos wird angepasst.

1200 Quadratmillimeter - das sind dann laut Adam Ries (entgegen der allgemeingültigen Meinung hies der nämlich nicht Riese) ca. 3,5cm mal 3,5cm.

Ist ja wunderbar und erinnert mich irgendwie an die Feinstaubplakette die in meiner Frontscheibe klebt...
Dabei ist der Nutzen bei beidem (Plakette und USK Kennzeichnung) mehr als fraglich!

Mal sehen was uns noch alles erwartet. Leid tun mir auch die armen Verkäufer im Mediamarkt die bald nur noch rote, blaue, grüne, gelbe und weiße DVD Boxen in die Regale einsortieren müssen, da die USK Kennzeichnungen bald 100% der Frontfläche einnehmen werden. ^^

MfG


----------



## PongPing (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ablenkungsmanöver*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 07.01.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja wunderbar und erinnert mich irgendwie an die Feinstaubplakette die in meiner Frontscheibe klebt...
> Dabei ist der Nutzen bei beidem (Plakette und USK Kennzeichnung) mehr als fraglich!



FSK und USK machen Sinn, denn die Darstellung von Pornographie und extremer Gewalt gehören nicht in Kinderhände. Dass Regeln regelmäßig auch überschritten oder umgangen werden, kann kein Anlass sein, keine Regeln zu erlassen. Das steht nicht zur Diskussion. 

Keinen Sinn macht es, bestehende Jugendschutzgesetze unter dem Dekmantel zu verschärfen, man wolle die Jugend davor bewahren zu Gewalttätern zu werden, während an anderen Stellen die Mittel für Bildung und Jugendarbeit gekürzt werden und dieser Jugend damit jede Chance auf soziale Integration genommen wird. Das ist die  selbe Strategie der Vertuschung politischen Versagens, wie sie Herr Koch mit der Forderung nach einer Verschärfung des Jugendstrafrechtes fordert, nach dem unter seiner Regierung in Hessen Planstellen bei Polizeit und Staatsanwaltschaft gestrichen wurden, was dazu führte, dass das vorhandene Jugendstrafrecht nur noch unzureichend angewendet werden kann. Strafe wirkt nur, wenn sie der Tat unmittelbar folgt. Mangels Staatsanwälten folgt in Hessen der Tat immer häufiger gar keine Strafe.  

Wobei mit sozialer Integration - und das betone ich - nicht ausschließlich Judengliche mit Migrationshintergrund gemeint sind. Je niedriger der soziale Status einer Familie, desto tendentiell gewaltbereiter der Nachwuchs; völlig unabhängig von Staatsbürgerschaften oder Religionen. Nicht alle Einkommensschwachen sind agressive Schläger. Nicht alle Wohhabenden sind sanfte Engel. Doch wo die finanziellen Mittel nur für das nackte Überleben reichen, dort findet mehr Gewalt satt.

Sozialdemokraten fordern angesichts der guten Haushaltslage des Bundes sinkende Einkommensteuern. Mir wäre dieses Geld in sinnvolle Judend- und Bildungsarbeit investiert viel lieber als in meiner Tasche.


----------

